# Umfrage AION



## Zafires (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute, ersteinmal will ich mich Entschuldigen wenn es soeinen Thread schon gegeben hat oder gibt.

Aber das hier ist ein Thread in dem Ihr euch über AION unterhalten könnt.

Ich bitte euch darum *NICHT* zu Flamen (natürlich könnt Ihr eure Meinung zu AION kund geben aber halt in einem geregelten Ton).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zafi / Chock

Ps: Frage an Buffed, habt Ihr vor eine AION-Betashow rauszubringen? Oder überhaubt mal eine eigene Rubrik auf Buffed.de zu eröffnen?


----------



## Nimmue (5. Juni 2009)

sollte das ned ins aion forum?^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Hab mal abgestimmt ;-)_


----------



## Zafires (5. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Teilnahme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

Juhu ich hab Flügel!


----------



## Banload (6. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Umfrage.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ganz klar vor AION nicht zu kaufen.
Der Asia Style gefällt mir absolut gar nicht. Das Spiel ist nicht meins. Die welt ist ganz nett,allerdings jetzt nicht so super toll. Das PvPvE system - naja abwarten ob es am ende wirklich so klappt... Das Fliegen ist nice - allerdings lohnt es nicht für einen Kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (6. Juni 2009)

Testen werde ich AION mit Sicherheit, im den Game liegt ne menge Potential, die Frage ist nur: Wird es auch ausgenutzt?

Edith hinterliess einen zettel auf dem steht: Ist es schon bekannt wann die Open Beta rauskommt?


----------



## jo0 (6. Juni 2009)

Von dem was man auch Asien hört, klappt das alles ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--->> Vorbestellt und keine Angst, dass ich es bereue


----------



## Ocian (6. Juni 2009)

Ich bin sehr überrascht von dem Spiel, habe mich eigentlich auf einen guten Grinder mit ein paar Quests und einer guten Story dahinter gefreut. Was ich bekommen habe sind massig Quests und keine Zeit fürs grinden, die Story ist klar gestrickt und führt einen schön durch das Spiel, gleichzeitig lässt das Spiel einem aber auch den Freiraum, den man in einem MMO braucht und auch erwartet.
Also von mir ein klares ++ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hab aber schon von einigen anderen gehört, dass es auf der Asmodier Seite anders aussieht.
Da muss man zwangsläufig grinden, weil es einfach keine quests mehr gibt.

Deswegen werden auch die elyos zu erst freigegeben ^^

aber alles nur hörsagen


----------



## Zafires (7. Juni 2009)

Hehe klingt ja sehr sehr Gut.
Hoffe Buffed bringt bald erstes Video-Material^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zafi


----------



## jo0 (7. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab aber schon von einigen anderen gehört, dass es auf der Asmodier Seite anders aussieht.
> Da muss man zwangsläufig grinden, weil es einfach keine quests mehr gibt.
> 
> Deswegen werden auch die elyos zu erst freigegeben ^^
> ...



Dee Beta ist auch zurzeit nur bei der 1.0, die ca. 1.500 Quests beinhaltet, die Releaseversion (1.2) wird nochmal 700 oder 800 (weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau) Quests dazu bekommen.



Lebron_James schrieb:


> Wie kann man bitte diesen hässlichen Asia-Style mögen? Kann man ja gleich so ein Schlizaugen-Cartoon anschaun.



Ich finde ihn einfach nur göttlich... Mit einen Schlitzaugen-Cartoon hat das nicht ansatzweise was zu tun.. Das ist halt Fantasy..
Aber die Comic-Grafik in wow ist besser?


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr überrascht von dem Spiel, habe mich eigentlich auf einen guten Grinder mit ein paar Quests und einer guten Story dahinter gefreut. Was ich bekommen habe sind massig Quests und keine Zeit fürs grinden, die Story ist klar gestrickt und führt einen schön durch das Spiel, gleichzeitig lässt das Spiel einem aber auch den Freiraum, den man in einem MMO braucht und auch erwartet.
> Also von mir ein klares ++
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da stimme ich zu.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Aber die Comic-Grafik in wow ist besser?


*zu Aion schau*
Comic passt da auch - ein Anime ist nicht groß anders..
Zudem ist WoW eher den westlichen markt angepasst vom Design als ein AION.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich ist die Stil Diskussion hinfällig, weil jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat... dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht.

Gut und Schlecht kann es hier demzufolge nicht geben!
Manche Manga Styles gefallen mir auch nicht. Aber bei Aion passt es für meinen Geschmack eigentlich alles zusammen, zumal es dank des genialen Editors kein Problem ist, Charaktere im Europäischen Stil zu erstellen. (wie diverse Videos beweisen)

Und das is mir allemal lieber als so ein Einheitsbrei wie man ihn bei WoW zu sehen bekommt. Aber das ist wie gesagt nur meine subjektive Meinung.
Spielt halt jeder den Stil, den er/sie mag....

Comic ist leider auch etwas subjektiv, nicht alles was als Comic bezeichnet wird, ist auch Comic.


----------



## Zafires (7. Juni 2009)

Naja es geht ja nicht um den Stil selbst, es geht darum wie es in einem Online Rollenspiel rüberkommt denke ich.
Mir persönlich Gefällt der Stil schon aber es ist schon nervig wenn man in einem Raid ist und alle diese Japanischen Laute von sich geben.

Das hier meine Ich

Man hörts nur im Hintergrund aber dadurch wird sicherlich jedem Klar was ich meine.
Werde den Sound warscheinlich ausstellen. 

mfg
Zafi


----------



## jo0 (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *zu Aion schau*
> Comic passt da auch - ein Anime ist nicht groß anders..



Du weißt schon was Anime bedeutet?
Comic ist es auch nicht....
Aion = Fantasy !!!



Razyl schrieb:


> Zudem ist WoW eher den westlichen markt angepasst vom Design als ein AION.



Heißt das, dass es schlecht ist? Finde ich nicht! Genau perfekt für ein MMOPRG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zafires schrieb:


> Naja es geht ja nicht um den Stil selbst, es geht darum wie es in einem Online Rollenspiel rüberkommt denke ich.
> Mir persönlich Gefällt der Stil schon aber es ist schon nervig wenn man in einem Raid ist und alle diese Japanischen Laute von sich geben.
> 
> Das hier meine Ich
> ...



Zum Release hin wird die Sprachausgabe der Chars noch eingedeutscht.. Ich hoffe trotzdem nicht, dass sie "Feuerblitz" oder so ein Müll sagen werden.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *zu Aion schau*
> Comic passt da auch - ein Anime ist nicht groß anders..
> Zudem ist WoW eher den westlichen markt angepasst vom Design als ein AION.



du hast anscheinend keine ahnung was ´n anime überhaupt ist..fiesta und so´n kram sind comic anime spiele..aion hat nur nen asia style...das sind nicht die gleichen dinge 

die sache mit dem "westlichen" geschmack..juckt nen spieler der ahnung hat, wie gut japanische spiele sein können ehh nicht...wenn man sich so top titel anschaut wie metal gear solid, resident evil, medroid prime, final fantasy..usw. usw....die von qualität und spielspaß her es nur seeehr wenige westliche spiele gibt, die da rankommen könnten...deswegen sollte man zwischen "westlichen" und "östlichen" geschmäckern keinen unterschied machen was spiele angeht..japano games übertreffen die westlichen wie gesagt ehh beim weiten

das heißt aber natürlich nicht automatisch dass aion gut ist^^ (geschweige den der großteil östlicher mmo´s xD)



jo0 schrieb:


> Zum Release hin wird die Sprachausgabe der Chars noch eingedeutscht.. Ich hoffe trotzdem nicht, dass sie "Feuerblitz" oder so ein Müll sagen werden.




oh gott bloß nicht oO...sonst muss ich da an pokemon oder sowas denken, sie sollen entweder die sprachausgabe so lassen oder ganz die fresse halten..sonst werd ich immer im raid zu meinem mage im TS schrein "LOOS MAGE..FEUERBLIZ ATTACKE!"


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die sache mit dem "westlichen" geschmack..juckt nen spieler der ahnung hat, wie gut japanische spiele sein können ehh nicht...wenn man sich so top titel anschaut wie metal gear solid, resident evil, medroid prime, final fantasy..usw. usw....die von qualität und spielspaß her es nur seeehr wenige westliche spiele gibt, die da rankommen könnten...deswegen sollte man zwischen "westlichen" und "östlichen" geschmäckern keinen unterschied machen was spiele angeht..japano games übertreffen die westlichen wie gesagt *ehh beim weiten*


Bei weitem? Evtl. z.T. im Rollenspielbereich wegen aushängeschild FF. Im Shooter/Action Genre ist der westl. Markt noch weiter vorne. Metal Gear Solid mag gut sein,allerdings ist es die einzig große Actionmarke aus den östlichen Teil die weltweit riesig Erfolg hatte - im westen sieht das ein wenig anders aus.
Zu Resident Evil sag ich mal gar nichts - die Qualität nimmt dort immer weiter ab seit den letzten 2 Teilen. Die wertungen sind zwar noch im guten Rahmen und verkaufen sie sich auch gut,allerdings war das vor Jahren noch besser.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2009)

Ich finds weiterhin irgendwie überflüssig über diesen Japano Style zu diskutieren.... dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht.

Sowohl die westliche Spieleindustrie wie auch die fernöstliche haben gute Spiele hervorgebracht.
Ich finde AION ist eine tolle Abwechslung zu dem westlich-typischen Orc-Elfen Geschnetzel, was man in WoW, WAR, AOC und auch HDRO ja schon gesehen hat.

AION bietet etwas völlig Neues und so eine Innovation ist von vornherein schonmal eine gute Basis, wenn der Rest auch stimmt.
Die Qualität von Aion, siehe Bugs, Spielbarkeit und Stabilität war bisher durchweg "gut".

Wenn ich da an WAR, HDRO, AOC und WOW denke, dann hat es IMMER etwas gegeben, was von vornherein in den Bereichen nicht geklappt hat.

- Beim WOW Start war es die Stabilität (regelmässige Servercrashes, wer zum Release dabei war, wirds bestätigen!)
- Beim HDRO Start war es meiner Erinnerung nach ein buggy Gameplay
- Beim WAR Start hat auch die Technik gestreikt und
- beim AOC Start genau dasselbe...

Bei Aion habe ich bisher aus allen erdenklichen Quellen immer nur eins gehört: hohe Stabilität trotz Edelgrafik, gute Spielbarkeit vergleichbar mit WoW und Bugs gab es praktisch gar keine.

Also der Style mag die eine Sache sein, aber das Spiel an sich hat doch schonmal ne super Ausgangsposition auf dem Markt.
Und wenn man nicht völlig abgeneigt ist von der Charaktereditor Vielfalt, dann wirds auch gespielt werden....


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juni 2009)

_*Bei Aion habe ich bisher aus allen erdenklichen Quellen immer nur eins gehört: hohe Stabilität trotz Edelgrafik, gute Spielbarkeit vergleichbar mit WoW und Bugs gab es praktisch gar keine.*_

Da haste recht.
Das wird wohl jeder bestätigen müssen.
Weil es einfach so ist.
Da gibt es nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## Zafires (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

Den Stil kann man echt kurz ignorieren. Fakt ist das AION höchstwarscheinlich das MMO hiniter WoW wird.

Ich will mich jetzt nicht weit aus dem Fenster lehnen aber wenns in Europa gut Anfängt und gut weitergeht (content mäßig) denke ich das WoW von AION abgelöst wird, natürlich nicht innerhalb der nöchsten 1 - 2 jahre aber irgendwann muss WoW die Krone an AION abgeben^^

Freue mich sehr auf den Titel. Hab langsam auch kein Bock mehr auf des Orc Trolle Elfen gebammel..

mfg
Zafi


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Fakt ist das AION höchstwarscheinlich das MMO hiniter WoW wird.


Was für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Punkt für das Spiel ist, eher ganz im Gegenteil ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zafires schrieb:


> Freue mich sehr auf den Titel. Hab langsam auch kein Bock mehr auf des Orc Trolle Elfen gebammel..


Naja ... finde mehrere Rasse nauf jeden Fall interessanter als 2, wobei sich mindestens 95% der Spieler eh irgendwelche metrosexuell aussehenden Kerle machen oder weibliche Chars die aussehen wie als wenn man sie an der Straße für 20€ bekommt. Ich selbst hab es getestet, man kann mit Aion dem Aussehen seines Avatars durchaus ein charakteristisches Aussehen geben, aber dadurch dass es irgendwie kaum ein Spieler macht wird das ganze von den Charakteren her für mic hschon wieder total langweilig.

Für meinen Teil habe ich die China-Version eine Zeit lang gespielt, jedoch bin ich mit beiden Chars nie über Level 20 hinausgekommen, obwohl ich mir unbedingt das PvP anschauen wollte, weil es sowieso das einzige in dem spiel ist was mich wirklich interessiert hätte. Es war mir immer so mit ca. Level 18 zu langweilig ... es ist halt in meinen Augen absolute 08/15 Kost, zumindestens bis zu dem Level.


----------



## callahan123 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir das Spiel noch nicht weiters angeschaut und habe einige Fragen:

1. Sind die Quests mit dem gängigen MMO Standard vergleichbar? 
(Stichwort: Questgrinden)

2. Passen die Chars in die Umgebung?
(bei vielen Spielen ist der Hintergund schön, die Charaktere auch, sie passen aber nicht zusammen)

3. Kann man die Erzählkultur und Dramatik mit Final Fantasy vergleichen? 
(ab dem zehnten Teil)

4. Spielt der eigene Char in der Welt von Aion eine wirkliche Rolle?
(was sie in den meisten MMOs nicht tut)

5. Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass das Spiel gefällt, obwohl man Anime/Hentai/Manga/Emo... ästhetisch und dramaturgisch gesehen nicht mag?
(bitte keine Anime/Hentai/Manga/Emo Diskussion, wollte es nur ungefähr überreißen)


Danke fürs Nachdenken und Berichten.


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> 1. Sind die Quests mit dem gängigen MMO Standard vergleichbar?
> (Stichwort: Questgrinden)


Ja, teilweise finde ich es sogar extremer als in manch aktuellem Titel, da du mehr Quests hast (weil die Quests schnell gehen und nicht so viel Exp geben). Das kann natürlich auch alles relativ subjektiv sein.



callahan123 schrieb:


> 2. Passen die Chars in die Umgebung?
> (bei vielen Spielen ist der Hintergund schön, die Charaktere auch, sie passen aber nicht zusammen)


Es passt schon zusammen, wobei ich kein Freund dieses Grafikstils und der Animationen bin.



callahan123 schrieb:


> 4. Spielt der eigene Char in der Welt von Aion eine wirkliche Rolle?
> (was sie in den meisten MMOs nicht tut)


Ich denke du meinst von der Story her oder? Also ich finde ja MMOG's mit Story, die man nachspielt eh total Panne, aber soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe: in gewissem Maße - ja 8da will ich mich nicht weiter zu äußern weil ich ja den ganzen Content nicht kenne).



callahan123 schrieb:


> 5. Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass das Spiel gefällt, obwohl man Anime/Hentai/Manga/Emo... ästhetisch und dramaturgisch gesehen nicht mag?
> (bitte keine Anime/Hentai/Manga/Emo Diskussion, wollte es nur ungefähr überreißen)


Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen: Für mich ist es ein großer Grund warum ich dieses Spiel nicht spiele. Ich finde die Grafik einfach nicht ansprechend, die meisten Charaktere/Mobs sehen für mich aus wie aus einer TV-Serie im Kindermittagsprogramm. Ein _Krieger_ dessen Werk das Töten ist, stellt sich wenn es regnet hin und hält sich ein Palmenblatt über den Kopf oder wedelt sich in heißen Gebieten, mit einer extrem homosexuell anmutenden Geste, Luft zu (in meinen Augen alles absolut no-go). Die Tanzanimation, eigentlich so gut wie alle Animationen finde ich einfach so typisch asiatisch dass sie mich einfach nur abstoßen. Im Endeffekt muss es jeder für sich selber entscheiden, aber es ist ein großer Contrapunkt für mich als Anime-Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (konnte aus dem Grund auch nie FF spielen).

Im Endeffekt kann ich dir nur raten, schau es dir selber an und entscheide selbst.


----------



## Tonkra (8. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> 3. Kann man die Erzählkultur und Dramatik mit Final Fantasy vergleichen?
> (ab dem zehnten Teil)




Naja wenn du ein FinalFantasy MMO willst, solltest du auf FFXIV warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AION bietet auf jedenfall auch storyelemente.. aber keineswegs mit den "storybatzen" aus FF vergleichbar. AION ist im endgame auch eher auf RvR bedacht, sprich PvP.

aber bis FFXIV ists noch lange also von daher kann man nur sagen, vielleicht ersteinmal einfach antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab dem 16.6. gibt es wieder ein Betaevent und neue chancen keys zu gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (8. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich bin ebenfalls kein Fan dieses Stils (Stichwort FF: war bei mir nicht anders) und denke auch, dass dies für mich das grösste Hindernis darstellen wird, obwohl das Spiel an sich vielleicht ganz gut ist.

Trotzdem begrüsse ich neue aufwendige MMOs, die es nicht der Masse bzw. allen recht machen wollen. 
Wäre schade wenn Spiele wie Aion aus umsatztechnischen Gründen durch Anpassung verwässert würden.

Werde mir aber mal ein paar Ingame-Viedeos anschauen.


----------



## callahan123 (8. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Naja wenn du ein FinalFantasy MMO willst, solltest du auf FFXIV warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für die Info, die Frage gründete jedoch auf meiner Befürchtung, dass es wie FF sein könnte :-)
Mag des nicht so sehr. 

FF XIV wird wohl meine Freundin spielen, während ich in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis unterwegs bin...


----------



## Tonkra (8. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Werde mir aber mal ein paar Ingame-Viedeos anschauen.




Du musst dabei aufpassen, dass einige viele videos der ALPHA version auf youtube rumschwirren, die noch extremst von dem derzeitigen stand entfernt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde dir, als erste eindrücke videos wie diese "review" zu herzen legen.. da bekommt man kurze eindrücke zu allen basics ingame.. man sollte dies nicht unbedingt als wertung sehen, denn der ersteller hyped es dafür zu sehr, als dass es objektiv sein könnte.

*AION Review youtube*

aber um die basics sich anzusehen , ganz ok.


----------



## Zafires (8. Juni 2009)

> Wäre schade wenn Spiele wie Aion aus umsatztechnischen Gründen durch Anpassung verwässert würden.



*Hehe denke nicht dass das passieren wird, die nehmen allein durch die Spieler im östlichen Teil unserer Erde soviel Einnehmen das es kaum möglich ist das die nichts mehr verdienen^^*

*Das wichtigste an einem Spiel ist eh die Motivation. Da kann die Grafik, das Kampfsystem, das RvR,... noch so Gut sein aber wenn man weiss das man mit dem höchsten Level nichts mehr zu tun hat, dann lässt man des Spielen sowieso gleich mit dem jetzigen Char und macht sich einen twink.*
(So wars bei mir mit Warhammer, immer bis lvl 20-22 gespielt und dann keine Lust mehr weil ich wusste ich hab nix mehr zu tun) 
*Aber bei AION wird des sowieso nicht so schlimm sein, die haben ja volle 3 möglichkeiten (Pve,Pvp und Pvpve) das Spiel weiter auszubauen und wenn ihr bei Youtube AION Instance oder so eingebt dann bekommt ihr immer n paar hundert Treffer.*

Man kann nur hoffen das die Leute keine ShiZze machen wie bei DAoC etc..

mfg
Zafi


----------



## callahan123 (8. Juni 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> *Hehe denke nicht dass das passieren wird, die nehmen allein durch die Spieler im östlichen Teil unserer Erde soviel Einnehmen das es kaum möglich ist das die nichts mehr verdienen^^*
> ...



Es gibt viele Beispiele, wo hohe und zudem gesicherte Einnahmen nicht ausreichten, um den Umsatzgedanken der Entwickler/Publisher zu befriedigen. Ist ja legitim, ein Unternehmen sollte immer schauen seinen Gewinn zu steigern, selbst wenn das Produkt darunter leiden muss. 
Selbst wenn ein Markt (hier der asiatische) erobert wurde, warum nicht auch noch woanders helfen, den Kuchen zu verspeisen?

Was die Motivation angeht: die wird bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel anfangs gegeben sein, da man dort ja noch über relativ viel Content verfügt. 
Zu Beginn sind daher meiner Meinung nach Dinge wie das Aussehen des Spiels, der Charaktere, der Umgebung, der Sound, die Charaktererstellung, die Steuerung, die ersten Quests, der Beginn der Hauptstory usw. weitaus wichtiger ob das Spiel gefällt und so motiviert, als der Content auf einem fernen Level. Bei WAR ist man mit den genannten Faktoren ja relativ sicher gefahren, da sie ersteinmal sehr WoW und HdRO ähnelten. (ich spreche nicht von PVE-PVP)
Man fand sich recht schnell zurecht und ebenso schnell verfiel man wieder in diesen Quest- und Grindtrott. In meinen Augen ist der Unterschied zwischen WoW, WAR und HdRO so groß wie der zwischen, Quake, Unreal und den meisten x-beliebigen Onlineshootern. Innovation? Fehlanzeige. 
Ich hoffe für Aion, dass es nicht ein weiterer Klon mit Flügeln und Mangastil wird.


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Trotzdem begrüsse ich neue aufwendige MMOs, die es nicht der Masse bzw. allen recht machen wollen.
> Wäre schade wenn Spiele wie Aion aus umsatztechnischen Gründen durch Anpassung verwässert würden.



*hust* 
Naja, asiatische Elemente sind auch in andere aktuelle Spiele leicht aufgenommen wurden. Und ich bin der Meinung Aion will es gerade der Masse Recht machen. Und zwar versuchen die ein Spagat zwischen dem riesigen asiatischen Markt und dem EU/NA-Markt ... wenn Aion kein Massenprodukt (auch vom ganzen Gameplay, Interface, Features) ist, fress ich 'nen Besen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Ich will mich jetzt nicht weit aus dem Fenster lehnen aber wenns in Europa gut Anfängt und gut weitergeht (content mäßig) denke ich das WoW von AION abgelöst wird, natürlich nicht innerhalb der nöchsten 1 - 2 jahre aber irgendwann muss WoW die Krone an AION abgeben^^


WoW wird höchstens ihre Spieler verlieren mit den neuen MMO von Blizzard - an einen anderen konkurrenten eher nicht - WoW ist mittlerweile so berühmt als MMO,dass es fast überall genannt wird.
Das einzige MMO,wo ich mir denke,dass es ein Riesenhit wird ist SW:TOR.


----------



## callahan123 (8. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW wird höchstens ihre Spieler verlieren mit den neuen MMO von Blizzard - an einen anderen konkurrenten eher nicht - WoW ist mittlerweile so berühmt als MMO,dass es fast überall genannt wird.
> Das einzige MMO,wo ich mir denke,dass es ein Riesenhit wird ist SW:TOR.



WoW verliert bereits Spieler und hat auch immer Spieler verloren - es kommen aber auch immer wieder neue dazu und das hat eben auch noch kein Ende genommen, wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen anschaut. Mal angenommen, es kommen noch 2 Addons, dann wird sicherlich ein Großteil der aktuellen Zocker auch diese antesten wollen.
Das Spiel wurde mit zunehmenden Erfolg immer stärker kritisiert. Neben offensichtlich sachlichen Gründen für diese Kritik spielen aber auch ganz normale psychologische Gründe eine Rolle. Erfolg zieht Neider und Kritiker an. Das war schon immer so und wird nie anders sein. Wenn WoW aber wirklich in einigen Jahren in die ewigen Spielejagdgründe eingehen wird, werden ebenso viele Menschen der einzigartigen Qualität, Atmosphäre und Originalität hinterhertrauern. Und deswegen hat Blizzard mit dem neuen MMO auch so einen großen Vorteil anderer gegenüber.

Spiele wie Aion haben langfristig einen schwierigen Stand. Aktuell treffen sie vielleicht mit frischer Grafik und einigen neuen Ideen den Nerf vieler Zocker, doch wenn es wirklich spielerisch keine wirklichen Innovationen zu bestehenden Titeln gibt, wird es eben nicht zu dieser Ablösung auf dem Throne kommen. Trotzdem kann es erfolgreich sein.

Ich persönlich erhoffe mir wirkliche Innovationen von Titeln wie Star Trek oder Star Wars. Auch keine Thronräuber, dafür könnten sie - wenn die Entwickler ihre Versprechungen einhalten - mit einem neuen Spielgefühl aufwarten. 

Trotzdem, der Erfolg von WoW wird sicherlich lange Zeit nicht wiederholbar sein. Für die Spielebranche war das doch ein ähnlicher Einschnitt, wie der Käfer einer für die Automobilbranche war. Ein Produkt für die Masse, insgesamt keine große Innovation, dafür aber mit einem unverwechselbarem Charme, hoher Zuverlässigkeit und einem absolut guten Timing beim Release. Und großen Einbrüchen bei der Konkurrenz...


----------



## tomriddle (8. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW wird höchstens ihre Spieler verlieren mit den neuen MMO von Blizzard - an einen anderen konkurrenten eher nicht - WoW ist mittlerweile so berühmt als MMO,dass es fast überall genannt wird.
> Das einzige MMO,wo ich mir denke,dass es ein Riesenhit wird ist SW:TOR.



Jo sehe ich ähnlich aber denke mal das Aion auf Platz 2 kommen wird.
Und das nächste Hypespiel wird SW TOR werden bin ich zumindest der festen Überzeugung von gibt nen paar gute Gründe.

Entwickler:
Lukas Arts und Bioware
Geld??? dort kein Problem 
Erfahrung im SWbereich?? naja Lukas hat die Story geschrieben Bioware fast alle Games rausgebracht die was damit zu tuen hatten .
Erfahrung im MMO Bereich?? naja hier könnte es was wenig sein aber najo Blizzrad hatte vor WoW auch noch keins.

dann hat es einen Storyhintergrund der WoW um längen schlägt, von der Fülle her, nicht vom Inhalt das ist Geschmackssache;
einen Fankreis und Bekanntheitsgrad wie er bisher auch unnerreicht war;
es ist mal kein Fanatsy MMO was auch mal ne Abwechslung ist für Leute die SWG nicht so toll fanden;
und natrülich durch die angesetzet Zeit freie Wahl was sie machen und durch das andere Genre im MMO Bereich auch jede Menge Platz für innovative Ideen und die Mittel sie auch umzusetzen;

aber mal zum Topic, freue mich riesig auf Aion aber denke halt mal das es mehr ne Überbrückung auf SW TOR sein wird und das nicht nur für mich.

Wer Rechtschreibefehler findet darf sie behalten bin halb am pennen drecks Nachtdienst ^^


----------



## Collectorlegend (8. Juni 2009)

Also muß sagen hätte ich nicht das Glück gehabt die EU-Beta zu spielen hätte ich auf die meisten Fragen der Umfrage anderes geantwortet.

War z. B. vom Asiastyl davor auch nicht so erfreut nach der Beta muß ich allerdings sagen find ichs sogar genial ! (das ewige Elfen Zwerge Orcs geschlachte ermüdet selbst den größte Fantasy Fan irgendwann)

Die Spielwelt sah abgesehn von den Bergen (oder bessergesagt Felsen) richtig chic aus, selbst die Gegner und kleinen lvl 1 Viecher die durch die Gegend gehoppelt sind haben sich endlich vom Einheitsbrei abgehoben.

Das Kampfsystem war klasse.Anfangs hat man zwar bissle mühe sich gegen einen Gegner zubehaupten auf gleichen lvl aber finde das ist eben grad das motivierende.Als ich mit meinem lvl 20er Templer dann endlich mal 4 Mobs pullen konnte (naja unbeabsichtigt ^^) die alle lvl 21-22 waren bin ich dann doch richtig ins Schwitzen gekommen,ohne taktische Fähigkeiten Anwendung + 2 Heiltränken + beiden Stigmas hätte ich das nicht überlebt (50 life noch gehabt von 2600).Auch als ich mich Sonntag Nacht noch ner grp für die Krall Q`s angeschloßen hab und wir uns durch die Elite geschnetzelt haben war das nicht gerade ein Zuckerschlecken; ein Elite zuviel und die grp war meist tot wenn ich nicht grad zufällig meine beiden spots frei hatte.

Die Quest`s im allgemeinen waren ok.Die Ingame Videos zu manchen Q´s fand ich gut gemacht zwar nix Spectakuläres aber fands denoch Klasse wenn eins kam.

Charactergestaltung schon fast ein Traum.War ca.10-15 mins damit beschäftigt mein Wunsch Aussehn zu gestalten (braucht ja schon fast 3-4 mins um sich durch alles durchzuklicken und anzuschauen)

Die Emotes,Sound und Stimme nunja da merkt man dann schon extrem die asiatische Herkunft.Den Sound hab ich mir die 3 Tage jetzt mal die ganze Zeit angetan aber würde ich bei Release sicher ausschalten (nur wenige Stücke dabei gewesen die man länger hören konnte zumindest auf der Seite der Elyos).Leider konnte man bei der Char Erstellung nicht die Stimme anhören und hab promt ne Manga qietsche Stimme erwischt kp obs auch westliche Stimmen gab hatte mich aber irgendwann dran gewöhnt.Fand es ganz Lustig als mein Char nen Blatt über den Kopf hielt als es regnete etc.Allerdings das Angry-Emote z.B. war irgendwie lächerlich.

Mein persönliches Fazit: wenn das Spiel die nächsten lvl über 20 und vorallem im Endgame genauso viel Spaß macht seh ich auch über gewisse Kleinigkeiten hinweg würde gern aber bevor ich mich für nen Kauf und Abo entscheide mal ein paar Bosse und das PvP getesten haben.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> _*Bei Aion habe ich bisher aus allen erdenklichen Quellen immer nur eins gehört: hohe Stabilität trotz Edelgrafik, gute Spielbarkeit vergleichbar mit WoW und Bugs gab es praktisch gar keine.*_
> 
> Da haste recht.
> Das wird wohl jeder bestätigen müssen.
> ...



kann zwar nur von der beta her sprechen, aber ich hatte nicht einmal laggs und ruckler nur kurz nach dem einloggen und eine stelle wenn man vom startpunkt aus in die stadt kommt.
performance fand ich top und die grafik ist super, vor allem fand ich die ganzen details in der grafik klasse.
genauso klasse find ich ja die möglichkeiten bei der charaktererstellung, da werd ich nach release min. 1 Tag verbringen ^^

was ich noch fragen wollte, wenn ich mir die karte der welt ansehe wirkt sie auf mich recht klein, wie groß ist ca der umfang der welt? AoC fand ich die welt z.b. recht klein, WoW schon zu classic zeiten sehr groß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

wow Sehr Gross ? da Gabe es anfangs wenn ich mich recht reinere nur Kalimdor erst später kam das österliche Königreich.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> NCSoft ist eben ein Asia-Grinder entwickler, siehe Lineage II ...was nur bei den Schlitzaugen ein Erfolg war.
> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.
> 
> ...



wenn ich mir dein kommentar so durchlese frag ich mich wer hier der Fanboy ist. 
und scheinbar bist du so einer der denkt seine meinung ist die einzig wahre

erstmal zur aufklärung, manga=japanischer comic, meistens in schwarz/weiß gehalten.
Das spiel hat einen asiatischen stil, ja, am besten find ich lässt sich der charakterstil mit Soul Calibur vergleichen, jedenfalls erinnert mich das spiel immer wieder daran ^^

und zu deiner aussage, 0 endgame content, scheinbar bist du der einzige europäer der das spiel schon hat und bis zum endcontent gespielt hat, anders kann ich mir deine fundierte aussage nicht erklären.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> wow Sehr Gross ? da Gabe es anfangs wenn ich mich recht reinere nur Kalimdor erst später kam das österliche Königreich.



eigentlich nicht, östliche königreiche sind sturmwind, undercity etc, die gabs schon von anfang an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.


"So einen naiven und einfach idiotisch dummes Fanboy-Kind hab ich seit dem AoC-Release nichtmehr gesehen."
Dachte das passt so gut darauf ... Geldabzocke von Warhammer? Aha, die haben doch auch EA als Publisher ... und deswegen wird SWTOR, obwohl es mMn genauso auf einen großen kommenerziellen Markt abzielt, wie alle oben genannten (mal ausgenommen RoM - wie ein F2P Spiel Abzocke sein kann Frag ich mich immernoch), wird es total super!
BioWare kann tolle SP-Games machen, keine Frage (ok, nehmen wir mal NWN raus) ... aber ob sie tolle MMORPGs machen können, das müssen sie erst beweisen.
SWTOR finde ich nach den ganzen neuen Informationen sogar immer uninteressanter, aber gegen einen Fan anzureden brignt eh nix ... dachte imemr Smuggler und BH sollen neutrale Fraktion werden. Diese jetzt auf Seiten der Sith zu stellen ist nicht nur vom SW-Hintergrund so sinnvoll wie ein Regenmantel in der Wüste Gobi.
Aber die Hauptsache ist, andere dumm angemacht - werd erwachsen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht, östliche königreiche sind sturmwind, undercity etc, die gabs schon von anfang an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha ja ^^ war es halt anders rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> NCSoft ist eben ein Asia-Grinder entwickler, siehe Lineage II ...was nur bei den Schlitzaugen ein Erfolg war.



Logik?
Warum ist NCSoft ein Asia grinder entwickler? Weil LAII nen sehr hohen Grindanteil hat? Du weißt aber schon dass eine Firma mehrere Spiele entwickelt und jedes davon kann anders sein. Du bist diesbezüglich sehr engstirnig!




Lebron_James schrieb:


> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.



Was erzählst du für einen Blech?
RoM ist kostenlos! Wie wärs, wenn du dich mal informierst bevor du hier postest? Soviel geballte Unwissenheit gibts hier ja desöfteren, schade dass du dich offenbar auch in diese Reihe gesellen magst!
Und wie kannst du jetzt schon wissen, dass SW:TOR ein "Win" wird? Bist du Hellseher?
Du weißt auch, dass EA so ziemlich der größte Abzocker in der gesamten Branche ist, oder?

Heiliges Blechle, informier dich doch erstmal bevor du was schreibst. Geht sonst total in die Hose...



Lebron_James schrieb:


> So einen naiven und einfach idiotisch dummes Fanboy-Kind hab ich seit dem AoC-Release nichtmehr gesehen. Genau die selben Sprüche kamen bei Failhammer und Age of Fail ...no comment.



Das sagt ausgerechnet der, der hier ganz offenkundig am allerwenigsten Ahnung vom Thema hat.
Fanboys gibts immer, aber mit deinen völlig unsachlichen Kommentaren solltest du deren Belehrung lieber anderen überlassen...




Lebron_James schrieb:


> Aion wird genau wie Lineage nur in Asien gespielt werden, Europäer wollen keine Maga-Grafik und kleine Schulmädchen die mit kurzen Röcken irgenwelche Japanische Scheiße reden.



Komisch, ich hab noch nix davon gehört, dass in Aion Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken zu sehen sind. Muss daran liegen, dass es nicht so ist...




Lebron_James schrieb:


> Aion wird genau wie AoC floppen, paar Fanboys werden es kaufen und nach wenigen Tagen sehen, dass es 0 Endgame-Content gibt und dann quitten alle und das MMO ist tot! Ich hatte schon bei AoC und Warhammer damit recht.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, deine Illusion in der Luft zu zerreissen: Warhammer und AoC sind nicht tot.
Gibt jede Menge Leute, die die Spiele spielen. Ich gehöre zwar nicht dazu, aber wenn man nicht völlig unterbelichtet ist, weiß man das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub du weißt das auch, wenn du dich nur mal ein bißchen anstrengst und sachlich argumentierst. Versuch es zumindest, es tut auch ganz bestimmt nicht weh.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> BioWare kann tolle SP-Games machen, keine Frage (ok, nehmen wir mal NWN raus)


Kurze Frage: wieso NWN rausnehmen?NWN ist ein SUPER singleplayer Rollenspiel und hat ne menge spaß gemacht.


> SWTOR finde ich nach den ganzen neuen Informationen sogar immer uninteressanter, aber gegen einen Fan anzureden brignt eh nix ... dachte imemr Smuggler und BH sollen neutrale Fraktion werden. Diese jetzt auf Seiten der Sith zu stellen ist nicht nur vom SW-Hintergrund so sinnvoll wie ein Regenmantel in der Wüste Gobi.


Neutrale Fraktion ==> wäre dann eine 3. Fraktion, neben den Sith und der Republik. Und da kommen die Probleme des Balancing,der Quests etc. auf. Deswegen hat Blizzard mit WoW auf eine dritte Fraktion verzichtet.
Und Bioware hat nie gesagt,das der smuggler und der Bounty Hunter neutral werden...


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: wieso NWN rausnehmen?NWN ist ein SUPER singleplayer Rollenspiel und hat ne menge spaß gemacht.


Weil NWN einen tollen MP-Part hat ... weil ich da nur reine SP-Spiele meinte, wobei man NWN MP nichtm it meinem MMORPG vvergleichen kann



Razyl schrieb:


> Neutrale Fraktion ==> wäre dann eine 3. Fraktion, neben den Sith und der Republik. Und da kommen die Probleme des Balancing,der Quests etc. auf. Deswegen hat Blizzard mit WoW auf eine dritte Fraktion verzichtet.
> Und Bioware hat nie gesagt,das der smuggler und der Bounty Hunter neutral werden...


Das ist halt Humbug ... man kann alles machen, die Frage ist nur ob man es will.
Und dann hätten die BH lieber ganz weglassen sollen anstatt ihn zu den Sith zu stecken, denn das ist gelinde gesagt totaler Humbug ... BH arbeiten für den der am meisten zahlt und nicht für eine Ideologie o.ä. Boba Fett würde sich im Grab umdrehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich weiss nicht was eine neutrale Fraktion für Auswirkungen auf das Balancing haben soll ... 
Naja, ich glaube auch nicht daran dass SWTOR auch nur annähernd an das alte SWG rankommt.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind ... den guten alten Zeiten zu liebe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z9XTeeA43o


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Und ich weiss nicht was eine neutrale Fraktion für Auswirkungen auf das Balancing haben soll ...
> Naja, ich glaube auch nicht daran dass *SWTOR auch nur annähernd an das alte SWG rankommt.*


PvP - man müsste die gesamten Schlachtfelder (wenn es welche gibt,ich gehe aber mal stark davon aus) umarbeiten und auslegen für 3 Fraktionen.
Und zum letzten: Wetten dass doch? SW:TOR wird besser als das alte SWG - mit EA steckt ein riesiger Geldgeber hinter dem Projekt und mit Bioware ein erfahrenes Rollenspielstudio und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,dass es Bioware schafft aus SW:TOR ein gutes MMO zu machen


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Schlachtfelder in SWG? Ha ha ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viele riesige Planeten auf denen man allen Kämpfen kontne, wenn man sich overt gestellt hat - und natürlich Basen zum einnehmen.

Und ein paar riesige Vorteile die bis jetzt noch nicht in SWTOR angekündigt sind und ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer dass sie es auch nicht werden.
- Spielerstädte
- spielergesteuerte Ökonomie (d.h. es wurden quasi alle guten Items von Spielern hergestellt - ein paar wenige ausnahmen gab es)
- kein reines Klassensystem
- große Anzahl an Professions
- gute Charaktererstellung - durch Image Designer immer wieder änderbar

Es gibt noch mehr ... aber einige davon sind wohl auch eher subjektiv.

Es wird vlt. für die Masse besser, aber ob das Spiel als solches vom Innovationsgehalt, der spielerischen Freiheit und einfach nur des Spielerlebnisses wirklich besser wird - das bezweifel ich ganz arg. Dazu ist der Markt zu groß udn man muss ein paar gewisse Zutaten vom Einheitsbrei mit reinwerfen um vorne mitzufahren, das Hauptproblem vieler Spiele zZt. (unteranderem dass ein MMORPG zZt. eien Geschichte erzählen muss, darauf ist BioWare ja schon aufgesprungen .... tut mir leid, das ist für mich Schwachsinn und eine Erfindung für fantasielose Spielerhorden)


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Aha ja ^^ war es halt anders rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch nicht, auf der anderen seite ist orgrimmar xD


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Es wird vlt. für die Masse besser, aber ob das Spiel als solches vom Innovationsgehalt, der spielerischen Freiheit und einfach nur des Spielerlebnisses wirklich besser wird - das bezweifel ich ganz arg. Dazu ist der Markt zu groß udn man muss ein paar gewisse Zutaten vom Einheitsbrei mit reinwerfen um vorne mitzufahren, das Hauptproblem vieler Spiele zZt. (*unteranderem dass ein MMORPG zZt. eien Geschichte erzählen muss, darauf ist BioWare ja schon aufgesprungen *.... tut mir leid, das ist für mich Schwachsinn und eine Erfindung für fantasielose Spielerhorden)


Hmm * zu HDRO schau* da klappt das ja auch super. Ich finde es sogar richtig gut,dass es,wie in einen SP RP,es eine durchgehende Geschichte gibt - dies macht das MMO an sich spannender.In WoW war das mit BC anders - die Story wurde irgendwie querbeet abgerasselt bzw. links liegen gelassen - leider.Mit Wotlk haben sie es z.T. versucht auszugleichen.Eine story gehört nun mal zu einen guten Spiel dazu.


----------



## Tja (8. Juni 2009)

1. Ja
2. Sehr gut
3. BIS JETZT alles sehr schön
4. Sehr Innovativ
5. Klingt gut
6. Durchschnittlich normales Handwerkssystem
7. Sehr übersichtlich und gut gestaltet
8. Juhu ich hab Flügel
9. Wunderbar, sowas habe ich mir immer gewünscht



> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.



EA und richtiger Distributor in einem Satz....sowas kann NUR von einem ahnungslosen Fanboy kommen. Keine Ahnung haben, aber den Mund aufmachen. Wenn Leute wie Du Biowares Zielgruppe sind, können sie das Ganze gleich abschreiben, denn mit tiefer Star Wars Geschichte ist das dann nichts. 

ps: Was hast Du im Aionforum zu suchen?


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine story gehört nun mal zu einen guten Spiel dazu.


Vor WoW hat es auch keiner gebraucht und da waren die Spieler auch nicht schlecht ... 
Das ist mMn halt so ein Unding der neuen Generation von Spielern ... wir brauchen etwas dem wir hinterherlaufen können ... wir brauchen Items/Instanzen zum Farmen/wir machen nichts mehr wenn es keine Belohnung dafür gibt sondern nur Spass.
Aber das driftet zu sehr zur Grundsatzdiskussion ab.


----------



## Zafires (8. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> NCSoft ist eben ein Asia-Grinder entwickler, siehe Lineage II ...was nur bei den Schlitzaugen ein Erfolg war.
> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.
> 
> ...



Oh man, wie kann man nur so Ignorant sein wie du? Es mag sein das Warhammer und AoC nicht wirklich großen Erfolg haben (alles relativ) aber wieso zur Hölle  musst du alles in eine Schublade stecken? Meinst du nicht das die Leute daraus Lernen? Die sehen doch was mit Warhammer und Age of Conan los ist und die werden mit sicherheit nicht wieder die gleiche Schiene fahren, es kann auch gute Grafik haben und guten Endcontent bieten.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Leute von NCSoft so Dumm sind und das gleiche machen wie Warhammer und AoC ich denke eher das Sie ihre Chance sehen und genau auf den Endcontent achten.

Du kannst das Geflame lassen. Solche Leute wie Du haben es nicht Verdient in einem Forum wie diesen zu posten. Geh doch bei Mister Wong flamen-.-

mfg
Zafi


----------



## jo0 (8. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen..



Lebron_James schrieb:


> NCSoft ist eben ein Asia-Grinder entwickler, siehe Lineage II ...was nur bei den Schlitzaugen ein Erfolg war.
> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.
> 
> ...




HAHA @Lebron_James du bist witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu anderen Leuten sagen, dass sie Fanboy's wären, aber selber einen auf Fanboy machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oho, Aoc und WAR sind gefloppt.. soso deswegen machen es auch alle anderen Spiele, die nicht von Blizzard sind, was? DU kleiner Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AoC und WAR waren/sind halbe Spiele die zudem noch sehr buggy sind..

Aion hingen nicht.. EndContent hat das Spiel auch schon genug, denn das Spiel gibt es schon ein 3/4 Jahr in Korea, wo es durchgehend weiterentwickelt wird..
Zum Release kommt genau diese Version auch bei uns raus.
Zum Release gedrängt? Jo da bist du mit EA gut bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was meinst du warum bei uns das Spiel erst so spät erscheint? Weil sie uns ein sehr gutes Spiel bieten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wurde schließlich bist jetzt schon 5 Jahre entwickelt... Wie lange AoC oder WAR? Maximal 3 Jahre? 

Du hast doch gar kein Plan von Aion und versuchst es nur schlecht zu reden.. Ist schon ärgerlich wenn bei dem Vote nicht das rauskommt, was du dir gewünscht hättest, was?
Dann muss man es erstmal schlecht reden und mit AoC und WAR vergleichen..

Asia-Grinder? DU weißt schon was das bedeutet? Anscheint nicht, denn wenn du dich mehr über Aion informiert hättest, wüsstest du, dass es kein Grinder ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der 1.0 gibt es schon über 1.500 Quests (bei wow waren es zu Release genau so viel). In der 1.2 (die wir zum Release bekommen werden) sind es nochmal 700 oder 800 neue Quests..
Woher willst du wissen, was Europäer wollen? Wie du siehst kommt es doch bis jetzt ganz gut an, außer bein ein paar Leuten wie dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Japanischen scheiß werden sie auch nicht mehr reden, denn hier wird alles eingedeutscht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen, du versuchst das Spiel schon ohne sich selber darüber Informiert zu haben, schlecht zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach so, du hattest schon bei AoC und WAR recht! WOW, du bist ja ein schlaues Kerlchen.. Spätestens wo man die beiden Spiele in der Beta testen konnte war das so gut wie klar.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem sind sie nicht mal gefloppt.. AoC und WAR haben ihre 300 000 Spieler (oder mehr).. Das reicht um mit einem MMORPG Geld zu verdienen.
Nur weil sie keine Paar Millionen Spieler haben, zählt ein MMORPG noch lange nicht als gefloppt..

In den anderen (wow)Foren wirst du doch auch schon ausgelacht wegen deiner lächerlichen Bewertung des Spiels...

Geh einfach weiter wow spielen, für dich würde Aion eh zu anfordernd sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tja schrieb:


> ps: Was hast Du im Aionforum zu suchen?


Na was wohl, Fanboy spielen und das Game schlecht reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2009)

Wartet einfach ab bis das Spiel draussen ist und lasst dann noch 3 Monate ins Land gehen.

Und jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Was der eine doof findet, gefällt dem anderen.


----------



## jo0 (9. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wartet einfach ab bis das Spiel draussen ist und lasst dann noch 3 Monate ins Land gehen.



Ne, warum abwarten? Ich weiß, dass es ein ordentliches Spiel wird.. Bei WAR und bei AoC hab ich das auch gesagt, bei Aion ist das aber nicht der Fall

--> CE schon lange vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (9. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> NCSoft ist eben ein Asia-Grinder entwickler, siehe Lineage II ...was nur bei den Schlitzaugen ein Erfolg war.
> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.
> 
> ...





Omg selten so ein "blödes" posting gesehen.. du disqualifizierst dich mit einem Nichtwissen über das Spiel und ziehst in den gleichen atemzügen darüber her.. schon lust. Und was soll das?.... "schlitzaugen" ist nicht etwa ein wenig rassistisch und herabwertend?
Ja genau NCSoft produziert und published nur grinder... CityOfheroes, Guildwars , TabulaRasa usw. waren wohl auch alles grinder du neumalkluger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Maga-Grafik was ist das bitte? und schulmädchenröcke habe ich pers. noch nicht ingame gesehen sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warhammer ist keineswegs ein flopp mit aktiven 400k subscribern.. es ist kein millionenseller.. aber pre WoW waren 400k schon sehr gut für ein MMorpg. Oh tut mir leid.. du hast wohl erst mit WoW angefangen MMorpgs zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und woher nimmst du die tatsache, dass AION keinen endgame content bietet? das spiel ist bereits in Korea seit einem jahr draußen.. einige spielten sogar aktiv dort.. und man weiß einfach was es im endgame alles als endcontent gibt. hauptsächlich RvR wie in DAOC seinerzeit.. grp raid instanzen, openworld raidbosse und vieles mehr.. ohne die ganzen addons mitzuzählen, die noch kommen werden.
AION wurde von der AION comm im gegensatz zur warhammer und AoC comm schon angespielt und als absolut buggfrei im vergleich zu den beiden beispielen empfunden.. spiele die besonders für ihre bugs und nicht integrierten content (bei AoC fehlte das ganze pvp system in der release version)... bei AION jedoch weiß man, was alles schon in der releaseversion enthalten ist und was nicht.. da es in anderen ländern schon released wurde. logisch? für dich scheinbar nicht..

Und da kommst du an und sagst "die werden bemerken, dass es keinen endgame content gibt" ? Soll ich dich mal auslachen, du kleiner clown?


also verkriech du dich mal lieber in dein WoW-Stübchen und mach was du am besten kannst, neue items farmen und wieder verschrotten bis das neue WoW addon rauskommt. KK? Und wtf? ... WoW , was hat wow für nen stil? steampunk "US comic kacke" mit schlechter augenkrebsgrafik?^ da hat AION ja realistische grafiken.. Und Elfen die so lange Ohren wie die eines Esels haben? Da hat blizzard nichtmal gut vom Rassendesign vom Warhammer tabletop abgekupfert, der schöpfer von Warhammer dreht sich warscheinlich im grabe um. soll ich mal so anfangen`?
naja wow ist für eines ganz gut bekannt.. es spricht die masse an... scheinbar auch eine Masse an "Idioten".


Sorry konnte ich mir nich verkneifen das statement.. Die MMorpg comm war so schön pre-WoW.

mfg


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ne, warum abwarten? Ich weiß, dass es ein ordentliches Spiel wird.. Bei WAR und bei AoC hab ich das auch gesagt, bei Aion ist das aber nicht der Fall
> 
> --> CE schon lange vorbestellt
> 
> ...


Abwarten => wenn das Spiel tatsächlich floppt gegenüber dem Hype den es jetzt bekommt,kann es sein,dass viele Spieler nach den 1. Monat abspringen und die Server leer sind...


----------



## AlexisCapri (9. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> NCSoft ist eben ein Asia-Grinder entwickler, siehe Lineage II ...was nur bei den Schlitzaugen ein Erfolg war.
> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.
> 
> ...




Könnte hier mal ein Admin eine verwarnung oder ein Bann verteilen ? Ich denke die Bezeichnung "Schlitzauge" sollte nach 1945 nicht mehr verwendet werden.... ich finde dass das schlimmst am ganzen, sonst auch ziemlich sinnfreien Post ! Ich ERWARTE, das hiergegen vorgegangen wird !


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abwarten => wenn das Spiel tatsächlich floppt gegenüber dem Hype den es jetzt bekommt,kann es sein,dass viele Spieler nach den 1. Monat abspringen und die Server leer sind...



So wie du das sagst stelle ich mir noch eine Gruppe Von 10 Leuten  vor und der Rest ist weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Suffer (9. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> NCSoft ist eben ein Asia-Grinder entwickler, siehe Lineage II ...was nur bei den Schlitzaugen ein Erfolg war.
> Ein gutes MMO braucht einen guten Entwickler und vorallem den richtigen Publisher, der nicht auf ein Release drängt. Bioware + EA mit SW:ToR => WIN!
> Alle anderen MMOs sind auf kurze Geldabzocke aus. Siehe Failhammer, AoC, RoM, Aion.


NCSoft hat nicht nur "Asia-Grinder" entwickelt (Kennst du Guild Wars?)
Außerdem der begriff "Schlitzauge" passt mMn weder hier noch sonstwo hin.
Rom ist kostenlos, "Fail"hammer ist nicht so ein Fail wie du glaubst (es läuft immernoch gut) AoC kenne ich nicht soll sich aber auch wieder gemacht haben. Und das NCSoft nicht nur Geld will sieht man mMn an Guild Wars (das keine Monatlichen Gebühren hat)
Und ob Star Wars : The old Republic gut wird kann keiner sagen da Bioware bisher noch keine MMO´s gemacht hat.




Lebron_James schrieb:


> Aion wird genau wie Lineage nur in Asien gespielt werden, Europäer wollen keine Maga-Grafik und kleine Schulmädchen die mit kurzen Röcken irgenwelche Japanische Scheiße reden.


Das es atM. hier auch vile davon begeistert sind ist dir wahrscheinlich nicht aufgefallen, ne?
Außerdem gibt es sehr wohl Europäer die Manga, Asia-Style etc. mögen.



Lebron_James schrieb:


> Aion wird genau wie AoC floppen, paar Fanboys werden es kaufen und nach wenigen Tagen sehen, dass es 0 Endgame-Content gibt und dann quitten alle und das MMO ist tot! Ich hatte schon bei AoC und Warhammer damit recht.


Das deine Kristallkugel soo gut funktioniert ist ja gut aber den Endgame Content kennt bisher kaum jemand...
Warhammer hat den RvR Endcontent (läuft nicht einwandfrei aber egal)
AoC wird auch immer besser.
Ob es floppen wird kannst du doch goar net wissen...


Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## jo0 (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abwarten => wenn das Spiel tatsächlich floppt gegenüber dem Hype den es jetzt bekommt,kann es sein,dass viele Spieler nach den 1. Monat abspringen und die Server leer sind...



Nenne mir einen Grund warum es floppen sollte?

Glaub mir, ich weiß, dass es nicht floppen wird, dafür ist die Qualität des Spiels einfach zu gut


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Nenne mir einen Grund warum es floppen sollte?
> 
> Glaub mir, ich weiß, dass es nicht floppen wird, dafür ist die Qualität des Spiels einfach zu gut



übertreibs nich^^

ich denke kaum einer weiß wie es im endgame content ausschaut

setz dir nicht zuu viele hoffnungen, sonst könnte die enttäuschung am ende groß sein


----------



## jo0 (9. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> übertreibs nich^^
> 
> ich denke kaum einer weiß wie es im endgame content ausschaut
> 
> setz dir nicht zuu viele hoffnungen, sonst könnte die enttäuschung am ende groß sein




Klar weiß man das, das Spiel ist bald schon 1 Jahr in Korea Released 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was man so hört ist hauptsächlich nur gutes.. Endcontent wird es bei uns zum Start schon genug geben, denn wir werden mit der zurzeit aktuellsten Version starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, sonst bin ich auch jemand der lieber etwas wartet, aber bei Aion bin ich mir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Nenne mir einen Grund warum es floppen sollte?
> 
> Glaub mir, ich weiß, dass es nicht floppen wird, dafür ist die Qualität des Spiels einfach zu gut


Nach all den Hype,müsste das Spiel ja locker die 5 mio. User marke knacken - ich wette dagegen.
Und ja ich weiß,dass die User Zahl nicht ein gutes Spiel darstellt,allerdings sollte man dann nicht andauernd den Begriff "WoW - Killer" nutzen - Qualitativ gibt es derzeit einige Spiele die WoW in sachen qualität schlagen können,allerdings beinhaltet das nicht zu 100% den begriff "WoW Killer".DIes müsste auch heißen,dass das MMO mind. die 4 oder gar 5 Mio. Usermarke knacken müsste.
Und ja es ist dann ein Flop... Es konnte nicht dem Hype entsprechen.
Und ich warte auf die Tests die hier dann in den deutschen Magazinen stehen werden.Mir hat es zumindest in der Ch. open beta gar nicht gefallen - dazu passt mir der Style nicht.


----------



## jo0 (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach all den Hype,müsste das Spiel ja locker die 5 mio. User marke knacken - ich wette dagegen.
> Und ja ich weiß,dass die User Zahl nicht ein gutes Spiel darstellt,allerdings sollte man dann nicht andauernd den Begriff "WoW - Killer" nutzen - Qualitativ gibt es derzeit einige Spiele die WoW in sachen qualität schlagen können,allerdings beinhaltet das nicht zu 100% den begriff "WoW Killer".DIes müsste auch heißen,dass das MMO mind. die 4 oder gar 5 Mio. Usermarke knacken müsste.
> Und ja es ist dann ein Flop... Es konnte nicht dem Hype entsprechen.
> Und ich warte auf die Tests die hier dann in den deutschen Magazinen stehen werden.Mir hat es zumindest in der Ch. open beta gar nicht gefallen - dazu passt mir der Style nicht.



Dir ist schon klar, dass dieser Hype NUR durch der Community entstanden ist oder? 
Bis jetzt gab es seitens NCSoft noch kein bisschen Werbung zu Aion..
Der Hype ist auch lange nicht so groß wie du meinst...

Ja, DIR passt der Style nicht, DIR, dass heißt nicht das es bei fast jeden so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Style von wow hat mir auch nicht gefallen, trotzdem hab ich mich mit angefreundet, da mich das Spiel Qualitativ überzeugen konnte.

Von wow Killer hab ich *NIE* was gesagt..
Ein Spiel floppt weil es keine 5Millionen Abonnenten bekommt? Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht.. Wow ist ein Phänomen, dass wird es auch erstmal nicht wieder geben.

Mit reicht es schon wenn wir in der EU 500 000+ User haben würden.. Aber das wird es locker überbieten können...
Die Menge würde für genug volle Server reichen, mehr will ich nicht

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch glücklich wenn die ganze scheiß wow Community bei ihren Game bleibt.. Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber die wow Community ist das schlechteste, was ich je in einen MMO gesehen hab. (Bestes Beispiel -> Lebron_James)




Lebron_James schrieb:


> 1. Die Schlitzaugen finden auch Lineage super...
> 2. "hauptsächlich nur gutes" Red dir ruhi alles schön, der erste Content-Patch fürs Level40 Gebiet hatte ja nur 3 Monate Verschiebung...
> 
> Jeder der die Beta gespielt hat, hat erkannt, dass Aion kein MMO mit mehr als 200k Spielern wird.




Komm... Kommentier erstmal die anderen Sachen bevor ich jetzt wieder mit dir anfange du Witzfigur..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach all den Hype,müsste das Spiel ja locker die 5 mio. User marke knacken - ich wette dagegen.
> Und ja ich weiß,dass die User Zahl nicht ein gutes Spiel darstellt,allerdings sollte man dann nicht andauernd den Begriff "WoW - Killer" nutzen - Qualitativ gibt es derzeit einige Spiele die WoW in sachen qualität schlagen können,allerdings beinhaltet das nicht zu 100% den begriff "WoW Killer".DIes müsste auch heißen,dass das MMO mind. die 4 oder gar 5 Mio. Usermarke knacken müsste.
> Und ja es ist dann ein Flop... Es konnte nicht dem Hype entsprechen.
> Und ich warte auf die Tests die hier dann in den deutschen Magazinen stehen werden.Mir hat es zumindest in der Ch. open beta gar nicht gefallen - dazu passt mir der Style nicht.




du babbelst irgendwie nur mist.. oO

wo ist der hype?
wer labert von "WoW-Killer"?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ein Spiel floppt weil es keine 5Millionen Abonnenten bekommt? Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht.. Wow ist ein Phänomen, dass wird es auch erstmal nicht wieder geben.
> 
> Mit reicht es schon wenn wir in der EU 500 000+ User haben würden.. Aber das wird es locker überbieten können...


Du kapierst meinen Satz nicht oder? Es floppt gegenüber den Hype,den sowieso die Community verursacht.Das es finanziell nicht floppt ist logisch - erst lesen,dann denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum 2. locker überbieten? Mom ... das hat schon Funcom gesagt, Mythic... und heute? 



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wo ist der hype?
> wer labert von "WoW-Killer"?


Schau dir nur einfach mal die großen MMO`s an - mit was wird es sofort in Verbindung gebracht? Genau - WoW. Und dann reden die tollen Leuten wieder vom WoW killer und hypen das spiel einfach hoch. Und wenn du so blind bist,und den hype nicht bemerkst,der derzeit um das Spiel herrscht,solltest du dir eine Brille kaufen.Jeder sieht derzeit in Aion den größten WoW konkurrenten seit langem - genauso wie in SW:TOR. Ich traue SW:TOR bzw. Bioware einiges zu - Doch ihc denke zudem Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung von SW:TOR ist WoW eh schon technisch total veraltet und das neue MMO von Blizzard wird groß angekündigt...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dir nur einfach mal die großen MMO`s an - mit was wird es sofort in Verbindung gebracht? Genau - WoW. Und dann reden die tollen Leuten wieder vom WoW killer und hypen das spiel einfach hoch. Und wenn du so blind bist,und den hype nicht bemerkst,der derzeit um das Spiel herrscht,solltest du dir eine Brille kaufen.Jeder sieht derzeit in Aion den größten WoW konkurrenten seit langem - genauso wie in SW:TOR. Ich traue SW:TOR bzw. Bioware einiges zu - Doch ihc denke zudem Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung von SW:TOR ist WoW eh schon technisch total veraltet und das neue MMO von Blizzard wird groß angekündigt...



kein schwein sieht in aion den größten WoW konkurrenten seit langem...außer vllt so ein paar dummschwätzer...
les dir die kommentare doch mal durch..einige sagen dass aion für SIE SELBST ein WoW-killer sein könnte, andere sehen erstmal wie´s weitergeht und ein kleiner teil der user, die ehh nix anderes im sinn haben außer den ganzen tag dumm zu labern schreien: "AION=WoW Kil000r!" oder "AION=schrott asiagrinder"

und was verstehste unter hype?...ein paar user finden das spiel toll..klasse..ist das jetzt für dich der große hype oder was?
man liest und sieht immernoch kaum etwas von AION in irgendwelchen spielezeitschriften oder sonstiges..es wird als ein ganz normales spiel unter vielen behandelt und so ziemlich gaarnicht gehyped


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2009)

Vorallem, vergesst nicht: Der Release wird sich noch Monate hinziehen, genug Zeit, um erneut in der Versenkung zu verschwinden und vor dem Release nochmal groß die Werbetrommel zu rühren... wir werdens erleben...


----------



## jo0 (10. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kapierst meinen Satz nicht oder? Es floppt gegenüber den Hype,den sowieso die Community verursacht.Das es finanziell nicht floppt ist logisch - erst lesen,dann denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welcher Hype? Welcher? Wo? Ich muss den Hype suchen.. Das was du als Hype siehst, sind überzeugte User, die genau so wie ich wissen, dass das Spiel gut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis jetzt wurden noch keine Leute durch irgendwelche Werbung angezogen, die sich alles zurecht reden...
Funcom und Mythic mit ihren buggygames? Gutes Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was meinst du wie viel Leute schon aus diesen Grund da abgehauen sind?



-----------------------------------


Beta Review --> http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/articles...kteure-meinung/




Edit: Lebron_James du bist zu geil.. Bei Gamestar hat er sein Review auch noch gepostet, nur in einer abgeänderten Form und das er meint er hat es 3x bis lvl 12 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon in insgesamt 4 Foren entdeckt...



> Hab 3x bis Level12 gespielt und naja...
> 
> + Gutes Interface.
> + Super Grafik.
> ...



http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...p;postcount=348

Was geht bitte nur in deinem Kopf vor?


----------



## Asmagan (10. Juni 2009)

Früher als der Durchschnittszocker noch intelligent war, hat man sich gefreut wenn ein neues Spiel kam. Heute tun alle immer so als kommt da etwas, das ihnen den Job wegnehmen will. Das sind nur PC-Spiele, halloohoo...  Wenn ihr ein Abo kündigt, heißt es nicht das ihr es nicht mehr aktivieren könnt. Außerdem sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Wenn jemand mehr Freude an einem anderen Spiel hat, das eventuell neu ist, als ihr im eurem jetzigen Spiel gönnt es ihm doch einfach. Wenn ihr sooo grosse Angst davor habt, solltet ihr euch fragen ob es nicht vielleicht besser ist den Rechner auszumachen... und zwar für längere Zeit, sehr viel länger.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2009)

AlexisCapri schrieb:


> Ich ERWARTE, das hiergegen vorgegangen wird !



Sieh die Suche nach dem Melden-Button als eine Art IQ-Test an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> 1. Die Schlitzaugen finden auch Lineage super...
> 2. "hauptsächlich nur gutes" Red dir ruhi alles schön, der erste Content-Patch fürs Level40 Gebiet hatte ja nur 3 Monate Verschiebung...
> 
> Jeder der die Beta gespielt hat, hat erkannt, dass Aion kein MMO mit mehr als 200k Spielern wird.



Sag mal was fällt dir ein andere "rassen" zu bleidigen?
Sowas wie dich sollte man sperren.

So langsam denke ich, das was du erreichen willst sind Flames, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Oder du hast nen 7 jahre alten Pc und kannst es nicht spielen.
Wie damals in Crysis.. alle sagten mist.
Dann hatten sie den PC dafür, und sagten : Nice game.

Ich mag solche leute nicht.
Und ich mag auch keine leute die andere menschen als Schlitzxxx...... bezeichen.
Und ich mag keine menschen die schlecht von einem game reden, was noch nicht mal in DE FINAL ist.

Du siest auch hier im forum, das das nicht gut ankommt.

Ich habe viele leute in meiner gilde die sind schon am "ende" des games.
Und jeder sagt abgesehen von "grinden" ist das game der hammer. (V1.0)

Jetzt sagt ihr bestimmt wie "grinden"?!?
Ja sowas gibt es.

Aber das ist mit V1.2 weg.
Da kommen nochmal über 800 Quests rein die "lücken" füllen.
Und na klar nen paar davon sind für 45 bis 50.

Also ruhe da oben.

Abwarten, CE bestellen, zocken, Fun haben.

Und schreib hier nicht son schissen... level 12 gamer...tzzzzzzzzz
*Das game beginnt erst richtig, ab 25!*


----------



## pnn (10. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *Das game beginnt erst richtig, ab 25!*


Das Problem ist nur wenn man sich nicht motiveiren kann, bis dahin zu spielen, weil es einem keinen Spass mehr macht. Ich hätte mir gern mal das PvP angeschaut, aber vlt. kommt ja noch irgendwann eine Betaphase mit Templates.

Naja, ich finde diese Diskussion über Killer und Hype usw. eigentlich total Banane. Asmagan hat den Nagel ganz gut getroffen. Der MMOG-Markt expandiert extrem, es gibt extrem viele neue Spiele, da kann doch jeder für sich die Rosinen rauspicken und muss nicht versuchen anderen ihr Spiel schlecht zu machen (aber das ist ja so eine tolle Erscheinung der neuen "MMO-Szene", man selber hat den größten Durchblick und spielt das tollste Spiel).

Und zum Thema, das Spiel wird nie über 200k Subs rauskommen ... Ich weiss ja nicht worauf du deine Erfahrungen begründest, aber ich habe seit ca. 2000 an fast so gut wie jeder MMOG-Beta teilgenommen und muss sagen, aufgrund der Tatsache dass Aion in Asien schon live ist, hat es natürlich einen ziemlich fertigen Status. Ich selber habe zwar nur bis Level 20 gespielt, jedoch kenne ich Leute die auch schon darüber unterwegs sind, aber bei Aion habe ich alles andere als die Befürchtung dass es unfertig auf dem europäischen Markt aufschlägt. Ich schätze mal im Herbst wird es in EU/NA live gehen. Und bis dahin fliesst noch viel Wasser die Donau herunter ... Also ich muss sagen, selten ein Spiel gesehen dass in der Beta wirklich schon so "polished" wirkte. Bei AoC z.B. hast du noch paar Stunden spiel schon gemerkt dass es bei Release alles andere als gut wird (bei Warhammer ging es mir ähnlich).
Ich denke mal gerade durch den asiatischen Markt, auf dem das Spiel gewiss gut ankommt, sollten Zahlen über 500k kein Problem sein.

Ach übrigens ... ich mag Aion nicht, das war einfach mal so eine teils objektive, teils subjektive Betrachtung von mir.

Und zum Thema SWTOR - ich weiss immernoch nicht wie Leute ein Spie ldass noch nichtmal in der Beta ist so für den neuen Messiah halten können. Das Spiel verspricht nicht _so viele_ Neuerungen. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie sagen selbst sie wollen ein WoW Konkurrent werden, also nehme ich an, dass es auch ziemlich nah an WoW heranreichen wird (weil man hat ja gesehen mit entfernteren Konzepten hat es in den letzten Jahren nicht so geklappt). Und vorallem die Aussage in meiner Sig, macht das Spiel für mich schon wieder total uninteressant ... An die Hand genommen, in meinen Freiheiten beschnitten und mir Wege vorgegeben, wird mir im RL schon mehr als genug, da brauch ich das in meinem Online RPG nicht auch noch. Schön an der Hand von einem Quest zum anderen gezogen, damit man ja nie vom Weg abkommt. In diesem Sinne: fu*k die neue MMOG Generation, vlt. kommt die Community irgendwann mal dahinter dass wirklicher spielerischer Spass in der Freiheit liegt zu tun was man will und nicht was einem vorgeschrieben wird. Aber ich glaube da wird vielen zu langweilig, weil sie ja nicht einmal im RL etwas mit ihrer Zeit anzufangen wissen.

back to the roots


----------



## Tonkra (10. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dir nur einfach mal die großen MMO`s an - mit was wird es sofort in Verbindung gebracht? Genau - WoW. Und dann reden die tollen Leuten wieder vom WoW killer und hypen das spiel einfach hoch. Und wenn du so blind bist,und den hype nicht bemerkst,der derzeit um das Spiel herrscht,solltest du dir eine Brille kaufen.Jeder sieht derzeit in Aion den größten WoW konkurrenten seit langem - genauso wie in SW:TOR. Ich traue SW:TOR bzw. Bioware einiges zu - Doch ihc denke zudem Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung von SW:TOR ist WoW eh schon technisch total veraltet und das neue MMO von Blizzard wird groß angekündigt...




Einigen wir uns einfach dadrauf, dass AION ein gutes spiel werden kann? WoW hin oder her? ich persönlich freu mich schon *achtung ironie* dadrauf wenn AION released wird wie es im gleichen atemzug mit gewissen MMorpg mit "W" am anfang vergleicht wird ... 
können wir also zurück zum thema kommen vernab von "WxX" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) <-- den namen nichtmal mehr aussprechen mag ;O

AION ist was eigenes, schon alleine, dass es sich um den konflikt zwischen halbgöttern dreht, die fliegen können.. keine elfen, orcs und oger.. AION ist AION.. punkt.




Asmagan schrieb:


> Früher als der Durchschnittszocker noch intelligent war, hat man sich gefreut wenn ein neues Spiel kam. Heute tun alle immer so als kommt da etwas, das ihnen den Job wegnehmen will. Das sind nur PC-Spiele, halloohoo... Wenn ihr ein Abo kündigt, heißt es nicht das ihr es nicht mehr aktivieren könnt. Außerdem sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.



 Oh mein gott, du triffst den nagel so auf dem punkt.. DAS ist das, was mich in allen foren abnervt pers.
da kommen doch gar keine diskussionen zustande.. spätestens einer nimmt dann wieder das böse "W" wort in den mund, um das spiel in allen einzelteilen zu zerfetzen.



pnn schrieb:


> An die Hand genommen, in meinen Freiheiten beschnitten und mir Wege vorgegeben, wird mir im RL schon mehr als genug, da brauch ich das in meinem Online RPG nicht auch noch. Schön an der Hand von einem Quest zum anderen gezogen, damit man ja nie vom Weg abkommt. In diesem Sinne: fu*k die neue MMOG Generation
> 
> back to the roots



*unterschreib* revolution! *lol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nieder mit der WoW unterdrückung!^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Juni 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> vlt. kommt die Community irgendwann mal dahinter dass wirklicher spielerischer Spass in der Freiheit liegt zu tun was man will und nicht was einem vorgeschrieben wird. Aber ich glaube da wird vielen zu langweilig, weil sie ja nicht einmal im RL etwas mit ihrer Zeit anzufangen wissen.
> 
> back to the roots



geh darkfall spielen, da haste deinen spielspass ...ich persönlich denke, dass freiheit pur bestimmt nicht zum "wirklichen spielerischen spaß" führt
um mal ein beispiel zu geben: schonmal´n spiel ohne regeln gespielt? :O

ohne ein ziel umherzuirren stelle ich mir auch nicht gerade spaßig vor


----------



## Duath (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach all den Hype,müsste das Spiel ja locker die 5 mio. User marke knacken - ich wette dagegen.



...and since its launch in Asia in March, has built up *3.5 million subscribers*
- May 20, 2009

Von Rückgang ist bisher nichts zu sehen (anders als z.B. in AoC oder WAR zu der Zeit nach Release). Und das bezieht sich nur auf Asien.

Davon mal abgesehen geht alles, was man als Hype bezeichnen könnte, von den Usern aus. Bei anderen Spielen hypen die Entwickler oft noch mit - teilweise auch lange vor Release (Blizzard macht das gerne mal 1 bis 2 Jahre vorher). Bei Aion kam bisher nicht wirklich was von NCSoft.



Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dir nur einfach mal die großen MMO`s an - mit was wird es sofort in Verbindung gebracht? Genau - WoW. Und dann reden die tollen Leuten wieder vom WoW killer und hypen das spiel einfach hoch.


Genau deshalb wurde ja auch von Seiten der Entwickler extra gesagt, dass sie keinen WoW-Killer entwickeln wollen. Klar gibt es noch welche, die es Abseits von ihrem eigenen Standpunkt aus ("für mich wird es der WoW-Killer, da ich dafür mit WoW aufhören werde") behaupten. Aber durch diese Aussage ist es bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie bei AoC oder WAR.


----------



## Ascalonier (11. Juni 2009)

Arenanet und NCSoft hatten mit Guild Wars ein gutes Spiel rausgebracht mit ein genialen PVP System.

Ich hoffe dass,das bei Aion fortgesetzt wird, doch scheint es mir eher im Still von WoW sein wird. und das ganze negative das grinden und farmen und bis zu 80 Leveln durch Instanzen rennen und beten auf ein Treffer beim Würfeln damit man endtlich an gute Items kommt, die nicht kommen.

Ich hoffe das es nicht so sein wird, darauf habe ich keine Lust da kan ich gleich wieder mit WoW anfangen und mus net Aion kaufen.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2009)

Asmagan schrieb:


> Früher als der Durchschnittszocker noch intelligent war, hat man sich gefreut wenn ein neues Spiel kam. Heute tun alle immer so als kommt da etwas, das ihnen den Job wegnehmen will. Das sind nur PC-Spiele, halloohoo...  Wenn ihr ein Abo kündigt, heißt es nicht das ihr es nicht mehr aktivieren könnt. Außerdem sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Wenn jemand mehr Freude an einem anderen Spiel hat, das eventuell neu ist, als ihr im eurem jetzigen Spiel gönnt es ihm doch einfach. Wenn ihr sooo grosse Angst davor habt, solltet ihr euch fragen ob es nicht vielleicht besser ist den Rechner auszumachen... und zwar für längere Zeit, sehr viel länger.



Wo muss ich unterschreiben?

Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich glaube, der Verfall der Computerspiele Industrie generell hat fast parallel mit WoW Einzug gehalten.



Duath schrieb:


> ("für mich wird es der WoW-Killer, da ich dafür mit WoW aufhören werde")



Den Spruch liest man wirklich sehr häufig...

Es gab ne Zeit in der ich den Spruch selbst gesagt habe. Aber heute bin ich mir sicher, dass jeder, der diesen Satz sagt, nur einen Grund sucht, um mit seiner WoW Sucht fertig zu werden, weil er oder sie nicht davon wegkommt. Viel zu häufig hängt jeder an diesem Spiel, kommt nicht davon los und glaubt, ein anderes Spiel könne diese Sucht beenden, ändern oder was auch immer. Dabei wäre das beste wohl, sie würden ganz aufhören zu zocken und mit ihrem Leben was richtiges anfangen. ^^

World of Warcraft is für mich langsam das Unwort der PC Spieler des 21. Jahrhunderts. Leider... aber letztlich ist ja jeder selbst Schuld...


Ich schweife vom Thema ab...

Hauptsache, jeder hat seinen Spass wenn er/sie Aion zockt. Wers nicht mag, zockt was anderes. Thema Ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: "Und geht auch mal mit euren Freunden nach draussen..." ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juni 2009)

deswegen wird einem bei Aion auch nach einer Stunde, mal pause zu machen ^^  ( nach 3 auch  vllt auch 2 , wenn, dann hab ichs verpasst ^^ )

Aber ich bin schon froh, dass das 2te Preview-Event auf den 19ten fällt ;D 
Da hab ich Montag wegen mündl. Abi frei, und dann gehen mir die PT Teiten am allerwertesten vorbei  ^^ ( brr... nächstes jahr bin ich dann dran  xD )


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. Juni 2009)

*** ***

Aus einem "mensch" machst du einen zwerk..
Da hat einer vom Meister gelernt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste ZWERG ist in AION angekommen!!!Ex WOW/WAR Zwergen zocker DARKWART.
Und er hat sogar was zu trinken dabei...klar....
war ja klar..unfreundlich, fett und immer am saufen..ZWERGE! 30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZi9P6FGcFk

Ein Zwerg wird geboren.Ist es schwer sowas zu "bauen".NEIN es ist sogar sehr einfach.
Macht euren Zwerg. 32
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_EZJwIz4RY

Zusehen war das in : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1639372
Der grossen Serie von AION.

*Deine stimme ist sehr angenehm.
Deine filme hast du sehr gut bearbeitet.
Auch endlich jemand der HD sinnvoll benutzt.
Jedoch leider keine "neuen" infos.....*


----------



## Akavir (12. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *Deine stimme ist sehr angenehm.
> Deine filme hast du sehr gut bearbeitet.
> Auch endlich jemand der HD sinnvoll benutzt.
> Jedoch leider keine "neuen" infos.....*



Falls du mich damit meinst.
Danke!

Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Post verschwunden ist Oo


----------



## callahan123 (12. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo muss ich unterschreiben?
> 
> Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich glaube, der Verfall der Computerspiele Industrie generell hat fast parallel mit WoW Einzug gehalten.



Es gab schon immer Konkurrenzspiele auf dem Markt und die Spieler verfielen reihenweise in diese "ich finde Geha besser als Pelikan"-Unreife. Da wird eine völlig sinnlose "Schlacht" ausgetragen, nicht erst seit WoW. Hatte sich jemand von euch an der Next-Gen-Konsolen-Diskussion vor ein paar Jahren beteiligt? DAS war mal richtig schön. Aussagen wie "ich unterstütze doch keinen macht- und geldgeilen Multikonzern wie Microsoft, da kaufe ich mir lieber ne PS3" (Sony ist ja bekanntlich verleichbar mit dem Schuster um die Ecke) waren an der Tagesordnung.

WoW ist ein erfolgreiches Spiel und NUR wegen diesem Erfolg wird es so verteufelt. Dass man es wegen des Geschmacks nicht mag ist ok, aber Aussagen wie die obige sind einfach nur lachhaft. 
Was sicherlich richtig ist: Online Spiele ziehen viel Geld vom Markt, der Anteil von WoW ist da natürlich immens, aber wirft das irgendeine Schuldfrage auf? Nein, die anderen machen da einfach etwas falsch.  Niemand wird von Blizzard gezwungen, das ist ein offener Markt. Blizzard hat mehr Geld als andere? Mehr als EA? Oder Sony? Hm, denkt mal darüber nach.

Wenn Aion so groß wie WoW werden sollte, ratet mal wer dann am Pranger steht? So ist der Lauf der Dinge. Kein Spiel wird je perfekt sein oder über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wir als Spieler sollten jedoch froh sein,das wir zwischen so vielen Titeln auswählen dürfen.

Na ja, aber wie im Fussball muss es eben auch bei Spielen Fans geben, die loyal dem eigenen und kampfbereit dem anderen Verein gegenüber stehen.


----------



## Asmagan (12. Juni 2009)

Das Thema an sich ist natürlich wenn mans grob betrachtet, so alt wie die Menschheit. Versucht mal jemanden der sich auf eine Biersorte eingeschossen hat, von der eigenen Marke zu überzeugen. No Chance! Nur einige übertreiben es extrem und zeigen zuviel Engagement in ihrer Enstirnigkeit, das es bald schade drum ist, das es für eine solch unwichtige Sache aufgebracht wird. (Selfpwned) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erschwerend ist natürlich die Tatsache das einige schreiben wie sie es gerade denken, auch ohne wirklich am Ausdruck zu pfeilen (schliesse mich da auch nicht aus). Was widerum zur Folge hat, das der Leser es einfach nur so liest wie es dort steht ohne den Gedanken an sich auffassen zu können. So wird aus einem, in den eigenen Gedanken "Seufzendem Beitrag", auf einmal ein unglaublich provakanter Angriff und das hochschaukeln beginnt.  Aber das jetzt zu diskutieren geht auch zu weit denke ich, gehört wohl in das Forum irgendwelcher Sozial Pädagogen. Kurz gesagt: Der Ton macht die Musik. Mal ab und zu kurz drüber nachdenken wie man etwas schreibt, auch wenn die Natur des "postens" dazu einlädt es nicht zu tun. Andersrum sollte man einiges im Internet mit mehr Bedacht auffassen. Aber wir ham ja auch Mods hier, die dann mehr oder weniger einschreiten. Die vielleicht auch bald das hier schreiben: 

/Back to Topic, pls.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Es gab schon immer Konkurrenzspiele auf dem Markt und die Spieler verfielen reihenweise in diese "ich finde Geha besser als Pelikan"-Unreife. Da wird eine völlig sinnlose "Schlacht" ausgetragen, nicht erst seit WoW. Hatte sich jemand von euch an der Next-Gen-Konsolen-Diskussion vor ein paar Jahren beteiligt? DAS war mal richtig schön. Aussagen wie "ich unterstütze doch keinen macht- und geldgeilen Multikonzern wie Microsoft, da kaufe ich mir lieber ne PS3" (Sony ist ja bekanntlich verleichbar mit dem Schuster um die Ecke) waren an der Tagesordnung.
> 
> WoW ist ein erfolgreiches Spiel und NUR wegen diesem Erfolg wird es so verteufelt. Dass man es wegen des Geschmacks nicht mag ist ok, aber Aussagen wie die obige sind einfach nur lachhaft.
> Was sicherlich richtig ist: Online Spiele ziehen viel Geld vom Markt, der Anteil von WoW ist da natürlich immens, aber wirft das irgendeine Schuldfrage auf? Nein, die anderen machen da einfach etwas falsch.  Niemand wird von Blizzard gezwungen, das ist ein offener Markt. Blizzard hat mehr Geld als andere? Mehr als EA? Oder Sony? Hm, denkt mal darüber nach.
> ...



Naja, du musst bedenken: Der Erfolg von WoW hat auch seine negativen Seiten mitgebracht. Nämlich der Einzug der Spielermassen, die sonst eigentlich nicht Computerspielen. Dementsprechend hoch ist in Relation dazu natürlich auch die vielzitierte Deppenquote gestiegen. Und genau diese Leute machen den Ruf eigentlich erst so schlecht.

WoW ist kein schlechtes Spiel und der Erfolg steht "ihm" (dem Spiel ^^) sicherlich zu Recht. Das große Problem an der Sache sind die Spieler selbst.


----------



## Superman_Dwight_Howard (12. Juni 2009)

Ich finds lächerlich, dass hier Leute davon reden, dass AION über 1 Mio. Leute spielen. Realitätsfremd? 
Ein zweites WoW wird es nicht geben, da WoW für warscheinlich 90% aller Spieler das erste MMO war und wohl das einzige bleibt. *Aion* ist nicht für die Masse ausgelegt. *Aion* ist ein Nieschen-MMO für Leute, die auf diese Manga-Asia-Kacke stehen. Eben hauptsächlich Asiaten.

WoW hat sehr viel am MMO-Genre kaputtgemacht, vor WoW wäre *Aion* sicher ein großer Erfolg gewesen, aber heute reicht Standard einfach nicht.


----------



## Nadaria (12. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele nun seit ner ganzen weile die China Final und ich muss sagen das es mehr und mehr langweilig wird.
Am Anfang war ich sehr begeistert. Ich mag den Asia Style sehr gerne und auch das Kampfsystem ist sehr schön gemacht (bis auf die Kleinigkeit das Nahkampfangriffe von Mobs die gecastet werden dich auch treffen wenn du 3km weiter weg rennst).

Doch je länger man es spielt ist der Unterschied zu einem Hardcore Grinder ala Last Chaos (F2P) was sehr ähnlich ist kaum noch zu sehen. Töte dies töte das und das stunden lang bis man nach ewigkeiten wieder mal ein lvl up sieht. Auch nach 3 lvln (10-13) hat der Ranger z.b. immer noch nur 2 Pfeilattacken und weitergehts bis man irgendwann die nächsten 3lvl hat um noch einen neuen Skill zu sehen.
Für jemanden der nur mal kurz die Beta anspielt wird die Kritik nicht nachvollziehbar sein aber ich kann nur sagen das je höher das lvl ist je zäher wird der nächste lvl Aufstieg. 
Gerade weil ein Mobfight recht lange dauert kann das schon sehr ermüdend sein wenn man für ein lvl up 100-200 Mobs killen muss.
Andere Spiele haben irgendwie doch mehr abwechslung und halten die Spannung besser. So ist es eher mehr eine qual und der einzige Ansporn 500 Mobs für 3 lvl zu killen um endlich an neue Skills zu kommen.

Last Chaos macht es z.b. vor. Wozu braucht man schon EndContent wenn man das Max lvl nie erreichen kann. Ist es erreicht wird es einfach nochmal hochgesetzt und man braucht halt 10Milliarden exp mehr um aufzusteigen. 
Ich kann nur inständig hoffen das es so bei Aion nach lvl 20 nicht ewig weitergeht und mehr geboten wird denn der Rest kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.

Für mich ist hier gerade GuildWars innovativ was nicht auf zähes lvln setzt (ganz im gegenteil alles was dies herauszögert wird rausgenommen) sondern einzig und allein den Endcontent im Fokus hat. Daher freue ich mich ganz besonders auf Guild Wars 2 und hoffe hier besser aufgehoben  zu sein.


----------



## Manisan (12. Juni 2009)

Superman_Dwight_Howard schrieb:


> Ich finds lächerlich, dass hier Leute davon reden, dass AION über 1 Mio. Leute spielen. Realitätsfremd?
> Ein zweites WoW wird es nicht geben, da WoW für warscheinlich 90% aller Spieler das erste MMO war und wohl das einzige bleibt. *Aion* ist nicht für die Masse ausgelegt. *Aion* ist ein Nieschen-MMO für Leute, die auf diese Manga-Asia-Kacke stehen. Eben hauptsächlich Asiaten.
> 
> WoW hat sehr viel am MMO-Genre kaputtgemacht, vor WoW wäre *Aion* sicher ein großer Erfolg gewesen, aber heute reicht Standard einfach nicht.



Was soll die WoWscheisse dauernd, ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören, zum kotzen.
Bleibt doch bei euren WoW und hört auf in allen Mmorpgforen eure uninformierten, sinnlosen Meinungen zu äusern.

Es gibt bereits 3,5 Millionen subscribers in Asien  
Quelle: http://pc.ign.com/articles/985/985368p1.html
Ja die zahlen nur pro Stunde, und ? Ist trotzdem ne anständige Zahl und wird in Europa sicher auch ne anständige Zahl aufweisen können.


Wir wollen auch kein zweites WoW. Warum sollt es nicht für Massen ausgelegt sein, es macht einiges besser.
Natürlich erfindet Aion das Genre nicht neu, welches macht das schon ?

Bleib doch bei deiner Comiclook-Blizz-Kacke.


----------



## Superman_Dwight_Howard (13. Juni 2009)

Manisan schrieb:


> Was soll die WoWscheisse dauernd, ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören, zum kotzen.
> Bleibt doch bei euren WoW und hört auf in allen Mmorpgforen eure uninformierten, sinnlosen Meinungen zu äusern.
> 
> Es gibt bereits 3,5 Millionen subscribers in Asien



In Asien spielen auch 5 Mio. LineageI/II(AION Vorgänger), wir sind hier aber in Europa. Hier läuft das ganze etwas anders, hier will man keine Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken in einem Asiagrinder spielen. Sonst wäre Lineage ja auch hier ein Erfolg gewesen.


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Superman_Dwight_Howard schrieb:


> wir sind hier aber in Europa. Hier läuft das ganze etwas anders, hier will man keine Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken in einem Asiagrinder spielen. Sonst wäre Lineage ja auch hier ein Erfolg gewesen.



Wo Bitte Schön hat es in Aion Schule Mädchen mit kurzen Röcken ?


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

*** ***

Ich hab die Beta leider nicht gespielt ich kann nur beurteile was ich in Videos gesehen habe! 

was dein Problem? wenn ich im Sommer mal meinen Keller Verlasse sehe ich haufen weisse frauen mit Rock und hochhackige Schuhe!


----------



## Manisan (13. Juni 2009)

Superman_Dwight_Howard schrieb:


> Wir sind hier aber in Europa. Hier läuft das ganze etwas anders, hier will man keine Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken in einem Asiagrinder spielen.



Tja, das Mmoprggenre hat sich aber weiterentwickelt und die Nachfrage ist heutzutage grösser, woher willst du also wissn das das in Europa keiner spieln will ?
Viele suchn auch nach einer Alternative oda einfach nach etwas neuem.

Du musst es ja nicht spieln.
Das wirft auch die Frage auf was du in diesem Forum machst wennst du ohnehin kein Interesse an Aion hast.

*** ***


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2009)

Jetzt, da ich wohl einen neuen PC bekomme und das Spiel auf hoch flüssig spielen kann, werde ich mir das zu Gemüte führen.
Der Gametest von Stevinho sah vielversprechend aus und die Flügel sind verdammt nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (13. Juni 2009)

Superman_Dwight_Howard schrieb:


> In Asien spielen auch 5 Mio. LineageI/II(AION Vorgänger), wir sind hier aber in Europa. Hier läuft das ganze etwas anders, hier will man keine Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken in einem Asiagrinder spielen. Sonst wäre Lineage ja auch hier ein Erfolg gewesen.



Ne dem meisten Leuten gingen die Steuerung und das Grinding auffen Sack..


----------



## Kevvulk (13. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ne dem meisten Leuten gingen die Steuerung und das Grinding auffen Sack..




Dafür hatte Lineage 2 schon damals ne schicke Grafik und hübsche Belagerungsschlachten (die nicht so schlimm ruckelten wie bei diesen gewissen "Superspiel" das hier ja die meisten immer noch als Maß aller Dinge sehen ...).

Wayne.

Also ich werde Aion weiter im Auge behalten. Alles was man bisher sehen konnte sieht sehr gut aus.
Auch gefallen mir die Zwischensequenezen, sowas schafft mehr Atmosphäre find ich.

Das einzige Problem das ich habe ist das ich mich nicht entscheiden kann welche Klasse ich zuerst spielen sollte (schwanke zwischen den Spiritmaster und dem Assasinen).

Na abwarten und Tee trinken.

btw:

Können hier die ganzen Typischen WoW Spieler mit ihren Flames und ihren rassistischen Bemerkungen endlich mal aufhören ?

Man sieht das WoW leider einen Grossteil von sehr ... unvernünftigen Spieler ins MMO Genre gezogen hat.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2009)

Superman_Dwight_Howard schrieb:


> In Asien spielen auch 5 Mio. LineageI/II(AION Vorgänger), wir sind hier aber in Europa. Hier läuft das ganze etwas anders, hier will man keine Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken in einem Asiagrinder spielen. Sonst wäre Lineage ja auch hier ein Erfolg gewesen.



*Warum wird der Asia Style eigentlich immer als "Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken in einem Grinder" beschrieben?

Wo siehst du Schulmädchen? Was ist eigentlich ein Schulmädchen in optischer Hinsicht??

Wo siehst du kurze Röcke?

Und wo wird bei Aion mehr gegrindet als bei anderen MMOs?
*

Screenshots und entsprechende Belege gern gesehen, ansonsten einfach mal den Sabbel halten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (13. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> *Warum wird der Asia Style eigentlich immer als "Schulmädchen mit kurzen Röcken in einem Grinder" beschrieben?
> 
> Wo siehst du Schulmädchen? Was ist eigentlich ein Schulmädchen in optischer Hinsicht??
> 
> ...




dickes /signed ^^

Asia Style hat hier bei und in Europa mehr Freunde als die WoW Gamer glauben.

z.B die ganzen Fans von den Animes wie etwa Dragonball Z (von den sieht man ja das es nicht geht wenn man den style ins westliche übersetzt... siehe die Filmkatastrophe), Gundam, Vampire Hunter usw... 

Und nun muss man sehen das Aion nicht wirklich so aussieht wie diese Animes.

Die Charaktere können auch sehr europäisch aussehen.

Wayne. gehört net zum Thema :X

Wie jemand hier schon öfters schrieb. Einige mögen den Style, andere nicht (ich z.b mag diesen Style, kann aber nix mit dem Style von WoW, WAR oder auch den kommenden Champions Online anfangen...).


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2009)

Vllt sollte man auch ma kurz zur Verdeutlichung definieren, was Anime/Manga ist und was Aion ist.
Der Unterschied liegt auf der Hand:


Anime/Manga:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also wo zum Henker ist Aion ein Anime/Manga?
Ich checks nicht! Denn Aion ist weder Manga noch Anime. Sind völlig verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## jo0 (13. Juni 2009)

Und ich sag es nochmal: 
Aion = Fantasy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111
Und ja: wow ist auch Fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber eine andere Art davon


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Ranger ;DD

Viele denken, dass der Ranger die Imba-Ranged-DD-Klasse is.
ist er auch.
Aber er entwickelt sein Potential mit Lvl 28+

Und Nadaria... was für dich so "Schwer" und "Langwierig" ist, ist für andere endlich ma die langersehnte Herausvorderung und Spielspaß ( wie für mich ^^)

Zum Thema Asia-Style :   Ich fands immer lustig, wenn man den weibl. Charakteren unter den Rock kucken konnte  ;D , war bisher aber immer männlich in MMo´s unterwegs.
Kanns iwie nich ertragen, dauernd son Weib im Screen zu haben, die iwie komisch rumkrakelt, wenn sie Castet, oder getroffen wird ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Kanns iwie nich ertragen, dauernd son Weib im Screen zu haben, die iwie komisch rumkrakelt, wenn sie Castet, oder getroffen wird ^^



<3

Ich halts ja nichtmal aus, in einem Ego-Shooter ne Frau zu spielen, auch wenn ich die garnicht sehe. Aber ... ne das geht einfach nicht.^^


----------



## Duath (14. Juni 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Für jemanden der nur mal kurz die Beta anspielt wird die Kritik nicht nachvollziehbar sein aber ich kann nur sagen das je höher das lvl ist je zäher wird der nächste lvl Aufstieg.


Schonmal WoW gespielt und Stufe 70 geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis 69 geht's recht fix - und auf 70 erledigst du 20 bis 30 Quests und der EP Balken hat sich trotzdem nur um einen cm bewegt. Ich nehme extra WoW als Vergleich weil's oft als Parade-Beispiel für ein nicht-Grinder-MMO dargestellt wird.



Nadaria schrieb:


> Gerade weil ein Mobfight recht lange dauert kann das schon sehr ermüdend sein wenn man für ein lvl up 100-200 Mobs killen muss.


Und warum questest du nicht?

Man soll nicht innerhalb einer Woche 50 sein...



Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich kann nur inständig hoffen das es so bei Aion nach lvl 20 nicht ewig weitergeht und mehr geboten wird denn der Rest kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.


Du redest von level 20 und beschwerst dich jetzt schon, dass dir das Leveln zu lange dauert? Mir ging es bis level 20 sogar noch zu schnell - einige haben es sogar am Beta-Wochenende geschafft (hey, das waren gerade mal 3 Tage).
Das einzige, was ich bemängeln könnte, ist, dass es nur alle 3 level skills gibt. Es wäre viel schöner gewesen wenn die so aufgeteilt wären, dass man jedes Level einen neuen Skill oder Rang kaufen könnte.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Juni 2009)

Also nach ungf 12-14h stand schon die erste lvl 20er SM in der Stadt und hat angegeben^^

also nur von wegen lang leveln ;D


----------



## Nadaria (14. Juni 2009)

@Terrorsatan

Dann muss es Klassen geben die sich durch Mobs durchmetzeln können.

Und natürlich mach ich alle quests wobei zum einen die Quests bis lvl 20 fast durchgängig sind töte 10 hier 5 da, sammel 10 xy von Mob xz etc zum anderen hat man plötzlich quests im logbuch über dem eigenen lvl und hat alles andere abgeschlossen.


Ich kann natürlich nur vom Ranger reden da ich den auf lvl 20 gebracht habe und hier bin ich im pre20er Bereich froh wenn ein Lvl nach oben geht pro Tag.


Die Hauptursache mag dafür sein das der Ranger bis lvl 20 einfach kaum Skills hat und bekommt. In den ersten lvl nach 10 bekommt man fast nur Assa Skills als Ranger das macht es eben umso zäher und länger. Da man noch gezwungen ist zu kiten ist es teils extrem schwer (in manchen Gebieten) zu kiten ohne Mobs zu adden.


Spielt mal einen Ranger auf lvl 20 und dann lass ich mich gern eines besseren belehren das das lvln kein Problem ist und nicht nur ödes kill x kill y ist.


----------



## Kevvulk (14. Juni 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @Terrorsatan
> 
> Dann muss es Klassen geben die sich durch Mobs durchmetzeln können.
> 
> ...




Ach aber in WoW, WAR, HDRO, XYZ ist das anders ?

problem ist nunmal das in vielen MMORPGs (ich kenne z.b bisher keins das nicht so ist) das es diese standard quests gibt. Jedoch kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen wie man andere Quests einbauen kann. Es gibt natürlich in jeden MMO spezielle Quests die sich davon abheben und eben was besonderes sind (bei WoW die questreihe im Düsterwald wo man Detektiv spielt z.b). Das man davon nicht unendlich viel einbauen kann ist klar, das würde den Rahmen eines MMOs sprengen, ausserdem wozu sollen dann die Mobs da sein wenn ich keinen Auftrag hab sie eben aus dem Weg zu räumen.

Solange das drumherum jedoch in Ordnung ist (story, atmosphäre, kampfsystem usw) dann kann man ja damit leben.

Ausserdem hab ich schon in einigen Foren gelesen das bis LV 20 es etwas mau ist und erst danach aufwärts geht.

Den Ranger darf man net mit dem Hunter von WoW vergleichen.

Ich denke mal ja das es in Aion bestimmt auch noch einige Quests sind gut die sich vom Rest abheben und die man öfters machen will (bei spiel WoW wieder: Die questreihe in der man am ende Undercity angreift, fand ich persönlich gut gemacht und hätte mir davon mehr gewünscht:X)


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

naja, ich finde es auch mal erfrischend wenn man nicht brain AFK jede Quest lösen und jeden Mob umholzen kann. 

Sondern eventuell auch mal Kombos benutzen muss, intelligent pullen etc.


----------



## Kevvulk (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, ich finde es auch mal erfrischend wenn man nicht brain AFK jede Quest lösen und jeden Mob umholzen kann.
> 
> Sondern eventuell auch mal Kombos benutzen muss etc.



/signed.

Bei WoW konnte ich nebenbei in Ruhe ein Buch lesen oder so ^^


Frage haben alle Klassen solche kombos, also auch die Caster ?


----------



## Fanis (14. Juni 2009)

> Frage haben alle Klassen solche kombos, also auch die Caster ?




Ja, alle Klassen haben dieses Kombosystem.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Frage haben alle Klassen solche kombos, also auch die Caster ?



hier gibts zB nen kleinen Bericht über den Mage:

http://www.aioninsider.com/?p=154


----------



## Kevvulk (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hier gibts zB nen kleinen Bericht über den Mage:
> 
> http://www.aioninsider.com/?p=154



danke, guck ich mir das mal an.

Meine Wunschklasse wird wohl der Spiritmaster werden.


----------



## Geige (14. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr überrascht von dem Spiel, habe mich eigentlich auf einen guten Grinder mit ein paar Quests und einer guten Story dahinter gefreut. Was ich bekommen habe sind massig Quests und keine Zeit fürs grinden, die Story ist klar gestrickt und führt einen schön durch das Spiel, gleichzeitig lässt das Spiel einem aber auch den Freiraum, den man in einem MMO braucht und auch erwartet.
> Also von mir ein klares ++
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
genau wie roman 100% /zustimm

Das einzige, was denn Spaß vermiesen könnte ist eine
schlechte Klassenbalace!


----------



## Ascalonier (15. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Vllt sollte man auch ma kurz zur Verdeutlichung definieren, was Anime/Manga ist und was Aion ist.
> Der Unterschied liegt auf der Hand:
> 
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Las dich doch von dennen nicht ärgern wen es raus kommt dan spiel es einfach das werden viele andere auch tun , wirst sehen. Die wo jetz motzen werden die Ersten sein dies antesten. Es spielt doch keine Rolle, wens den einen nicht gefällt dan spiele ich es trotzdem. Manga  hin oder her.Manche Rollenspiele waren schon eine Entäuschung das liegt daran weil sie nicht richtig durchdacht waren . Das kan ich mir bei NC Soft nicht vorstellen.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Obwohl ich inständig hoffe das es ein fetter Erfolg wird denke ich wird es eine treue Spielerzahl haben, aber WoW nicht gefährlich werden oder gar verdrängen.


----------



## Stampeete (15. Juni 2009)

Es geht auch garnicht darum WOW oder irgendeinem anderen MMORPG gefährlich zu werden,
sondern vielmehr die leute bei der Stange zu halten denke ich!
Und diesmal wird NCSoft bestimmtdran arbeiten nicht den selben Fehler wie bei TR zu machen...
Ausserdem ist es in Asien eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe, hier wird es das vielleicht nicht aber somit
ist für Nachschub an Content schonmal gesorgt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

AION bekommt bei Amazon ganz schön einen auf die Nuss in den Rezessionen. Zwar scheinen die meissten viel Spass am Spiel zu haben, aber einige Sachen scheinen gravierende Fehler aufzuweisen. (PvP-System im Abyss, Schutzsystem gegen Hacks, das tief ins System eingreift und dort sogar schwere Fehler verursachen kann)


----------



## Fanis (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> AION bekommt bei Amazon ganz schön einen auf die Nuss in den Rezessionen. Zwar scheinen die meissten viel Spass am Spiel zu haben, aber einige Sachen scheinen gravierende Fehler aufzuweisen. (PvP-System im Abyss, Schutzsystem gegen Hacks, das tief ins System eingreift und dort sogar schwere Fehler verursachen kann)



Zu den negativ Bewertungen gibt es aber auch ein paar Antworten, die die "Wahrheit" teilweise aufdeckt. Nicht alles was dort steht stimmt. Man bekommt den Eindruck das es nur ums Schlechtmachen geht.

Übrigens, bei Amazon gibt es Rezensionen und keine Rezession. ;-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Fanis schrieb:


> Übrigens, bei Amazon gibt es Rezensionen und keine Rezession. ;-)



Ne Rezession ist aber spannender. ^^


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> AION bekommt bei Amazon ganz schön einen auf die Nuss in den Rezessionen. Zwar scheinen die meissten viel Spass am Spiel zu haben, aber einige Sachen scheinen gravierende Fehler aufzuweisen. (PvP-System im Abyss, Schutzsystem gegen Hacks, das tief ins System eingreift und dort sogar schwere Fehler verursachen kann)



Also bitte, hast du schonmal gesehen wieviele sterne der "thronhüter der MMorpgs" sprich wow bei den rezensionen bekommt? das geht auch von 1-4 sterne.. Seit WOW release sind die Leute soo... "ich muss das spiel entweder verteufeln oder vergöttern"..

dass die rezessionen einfach unsachlich sind brauch man nicht zu sagen.. 1 stern.. 1 stern für ein spiel, dass millionen von entwicklungskosten hatte (WoW beispielsweise)... dass das nicht sachlich ist und den leuten einfach ins gehirn "gekackt" wurde.... sondern von süchtigen nerds geschrieben wurde, braucht man doch nich von der hand zu weisen.. Nach dem motto "aber ja aber nein aber ja... das MMorpg, dass ich derzeit spiele ist das einzig wahre. Alles andere ist shice" *pieps*

mfg.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Güte, ihr braucht AION jetzt nicht auf Biegen und Brechen zu verteidigen. Ich bin selbst äußerst dran interessiert.
Dennoch denke ich, sollte man sich vollkommen mit dem Spiel befassen. Sowohl die negativen, wie auch die positiven Aspekte.
Und direkt eine schlechte Kritik als unsinnig, voreingenommen oder whatever zu bezeichnen macht Dich keineswegs besser als die Personen, die Du verteufelst.
Also einfach ein bisschen lockerer und vor allem sachlicher bleiben.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr braucht AION jetzt nicht auf Biegen und Brechen zu verteidigen. Ich bin selbst äußerst dran interessiert.
> Dennoch denke ich, sollte man sich vollkommen mit dem Spiel befassen. Sowohl die negativen, wie auch die positiven Aspekte.
> Und direkt eine schlechte Kritik als unsinnig, voreingenommen oder whatever zu bezeichnen macht Dich keineswegs besser als die Personen, die Du verteufelst.
> Also einfach ein bisschen lockerer und vor allem sachlicher bleiben.



jo voll sachlich...was ich net alles an sachlicher kritik bisher gelesen habe, ist unglaublich^^..sternchen bei amazon guge, anime=scheiße, asia-griiiiinda, japse ehh dooooof, pvp gaga (hatn chinese zu mir gesagt)...

ich halte solche kritik trotzdem für unsinnig, voreingenommen und whatever...^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Ich peil nicht wieso ihr euch über die Renzensionen von Leuten streitet. Und dabei ist es egal ob sie kompetent sind oder nicht, jeder hat halt seine Meinung.
Und wenn Leute etwas behaupten, lasst sie! Obs richtig ist oder nicht, sei dahin gestellt.

Alles in allem, macht euch ne eigene Meinung, das Spiel muss nicht verteidigt oder schlecht gemacht werden, es hat sowieso keinen Einfluss auf den Erfolg des Spiels.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

"Kritik" wie du sie nennst habe ich 1. nicht gefunden und 2. ist das keine Kritik, sondern Meinung und die kann, wie so oft, unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> "Kritik" wie du sie nennst habe ich 1. nicht gefunden und 2. ist das keine Kritik, sondern Meinung und die kann, wie so oft, unterschiedlich sein.



1. ich habe sie gefunden...und das recht zahlreich, 2. sternchen bei amazon sind auch einfach nur meinungen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> 1. ich habe sie gefunden...und das recht zahlreich, 2. sternchen bei amazon sind auch einfach nur meinungen



Wer sagt denn, das mich die scheiss Sternchen interessieren? Ich will LESEN. Ich bewerte doch kein Produkt danach, wieviele Sternchen das verdammte Ding hat. Mir geht es allein darum, was die Leute da beschreiben.
Die AION CE hat momentan 6 Rezensionen.



> Ich habe Aion ja schon über 3 Monate in Korea gespielt und kann nur sagen... 5 Jahre hat es gedauert bis endlich mal wieder ein tolles Mainstream MMO auf den Markt kommt, das nicht nur gut aussieht sondern auch noch bis ins letzte Detail punktet.
> 
> Ein Interface so einfach und funktionial wie man es sich bei so manchen der neuen MMORPGs in den letzten Jahren nur gewünscht hätte. Client und Server Stabilität übertreffen noch den Launch von WoW (und das soll was heissen). Es gab keine Server oder Clientabstürze in den 3 Monaten wo ich es in Korea gespielt hatte.
> 
> ...





> Normalerweise sollte man ja keine Bewertung vor dem Erscheinen geben, aber Aion ist in Korea und China ja schon länger draußen und dort kann man auch von Europa aus spielen.
> 
> Das Spiel sieht grafisch sehr gut aus und die Charaktererstellung mit ihren vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten hat mich fasziniert. Man kann das Aussehen der Charaktere sogar noch weiter individualisieren, indem man die Rüstungen einfärbt.
> 
> ...





> Aion ist mit sicherheit eines der coolsten spiele die ich in letzter Zeit anspielen durfte. Es benutzt die cry engine, die schon von farcry und crysis bekannt ist. Die Optik der Charaktere und der Umgebung ist entsprechen gut.
> 
> Laut hersteller sollte man mindestens 2.8GHz CPU mit 1GB RAM und 128 MB Grafikspeicher haben um es zu spielen. Eher mehr.
> 
> ...





> Aion ist das vorzeige MMORPG des Jahres 2009
> Die Grafiken sind einfach Genial es ist sogar die auflösung 1080P möglich was ein HD Rollenspiel zum knüller macht.
> 
> Das Spielverhalten ist ebenfals einfach genial Die Emotions die NC-Soft eingebaut hat sind die Knüller.
> ...





> Allgemeine Informationen zum Spiel hat mein Vorredner bereits angeführt und kann zudem problemlos gegoogelt werden.
> Anfänglich habe ich mir sämtliche Information besort (Artikel, Videos etc.) und nun besitze ich sogar einen Account auf einem Chinaserver. Auf positive Aspekte dieses Spiels gehe ich nicht ein, da das Spiel für mich vorerst gestorben ist.
> Wieso das?
> Wer das alte WoW Ranking System kennt, kann sich vielleicht denken wieso. PvP wird einen großen Stellenwert in Aion haben, was ich auch sehr gut finde. Allerdings werden sich nur diejenigen die high-end Items kaufen können bzw. einen beeindruckenden Rang erlangen die fast ihre gesamte Zeit spielen. Denn zur Abrechnung von "PvP-Punkten" dient der Vergleich der eingenen Leistung mit der Leistung von anderen auf dem Server. Das heißt konkret ihr werdet mit anderen Mitspielern konkurrieren und zwar nicht in dem Sinne wer von euch besser ist, sondern wer von euch mehr Zeit hat bzw. bereit ist PvP-Punkte zu grinden. Wie man sich vorstellen kann und wie ich bereits aus alten WoW Zeiten kenne, kann dies extreme Ausmaße erlangen wo man gezwungen wird 20 Stunden am Tag zu spielen bzw. sogar den Wecker zu stellen oder gar nicht schlafen da sonst wer anders einen überholen könnte im Ranking und man deshalb im Ranking fällt und Belohnung xy nicht bekommen oder halten kann. Selbst Blizzard hat dies erkannt und das System schon seit Jahren abgeschafft.
> Fast nirgends liest man darüber, ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen, damit ihr wisst worauf ihr euch einlässt.





> Aion ist ein neues MMO von NCSoft, welches schon eine Weile auf dem asiatischen Markt erhältlich ist.
> Es ist vielen bekannten MMORPGs ähnlich, man wählt eine von zwei Fraktionen aus und kann sich dann für eine von vier Grundklassen (Krieger, Späher, Magier und Priester) entscheiden, die man in dem Spiel verkörpern möchte. Relativ früh im Spiel muss man sich für eine von zwei fortgeschrittenen Klassen entscheiden, die aus je einer Grundklasse hervorgehen. So können Krieger beispielsweise den Weg eines Gladiators oder Templers wählen. Mit der Wahl dieser fortgeschrittenen Klasse lässt der virtuelle Charakter sein Dasein als Mensch hinter sich und steigt zu einer höheren Lebensform (Daeva, engelsähnliche Wesen) auf.
> 
> Der Schwerpunkt in dem Spiel soll das neue PvPvE (Player versus Player versus Environment) Sytem sein. Die Spielwelt ist in drei große Kontinente aufgeteilt: Das Reich der Elyos/Asmodier und der Abyss. Zwischen den Kontinenten kann man nur durch eine Art Portal hin und her reisen. Es ist den Fraktionen nur eingeschränkt möglich in feindliche Gebiete einzudringen (die nötigen Portale sind nicht immer vorhanden). Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem Abyss, der sich in drei Zonen unterteilt. In jeder Zone gibt es mehrere Festungen, die von Spielern oder einer NPC-Fraktion namens Balaur kontrolliert werden können, womit wir beim Hauptaspekt des Spiels wären.
> ...



_______________________

Du hast Dir höchstwahrscheinlich keine einzige durchgelesen. Und wenn doch nur die ersten paar Sätze, weil dich die "Wall of Text" kritisch getroffen hat. Wo Du da "Boah Asiagrindaa!" rausliest, möchte ich gerne wissen.
Aber egal. 

Für alle anderen: 
Lest Euch die Rezensionen durch und bildet Euch Eure Meinung, auch wenn Euer geliebtes AION dabei ein paar Risse bekommt, gut ist es auf jeden Fall, um ein besseres Bild des Spiels zu bekommen. Ich werd trotz einiger schlecht-klingender Textpassagen zumindest meine Nase in die Open-Beta reinstecken.


----------



## Ciclon (15. Juni 2009)

würde eher andere rezensionsquellen empfehlen wo nicht jeder horst was schrieben kann. Ich meine niemand sagt das aion perfekt ist aber naja Amazonrezensionen sind meist entweder genauso bei nem anderen produkt zu finden oder unsachlich... nebnbei eine REZENSION vor release halte ich sowieso für sinnfrei ^^

PS: Ja ich habe china beta gespielt und ich habs nicht bereut ^^


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2009)

naja aber viele dinge sind aber auch einfach Fehlinfos.. zum beispiel, dass das ganze spiel aus channels wie in Guildwars besteht..

Das ist nur in den starterregionen so, damit diese nicht zu überfüllt sind zu Release.. wer die Beta-Events hierzulande mitgemacht hat, weiß wie voll das werden kann und trotz dieser channels immernoch ist. eine katastrophe wäre es wenn diese in den startregionen fehlen würden.

die restlichen gebiete kommen alle ohne channels aus. Und sich gänzlichst aus dem weg gehen wird man nicht können im abyss, schon alleine um das eigene keep zu deffen.. also in den rvr videos auf youtube sehe ich im rvr nie leute die balaur angreifen.
Ansonsten gibt es für das töten low leveliger spieler penaltys, die dies eindämmen bzw. verhindern sollen. naja einige ungereimtheiten sind hier und dort einfach drinne.
Und ansonsten bezweifle ich, dass wir so viele bots wie in china haben werden.. mir fällt kein MMO auf deutschen servern ein, dass sich mit bots rumplagen musste.

Einer der Punkte wo ich sagen würde "time will tell"... und das ist der punkt wo die rezension unsinnig ist.. genau wegen diesem punkt 1 punkt in der gesamtwertung.. *fg

mfg.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich schnall jetzt nicht mehr wirklich das thema hier^^
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

